# ***General Discussion Weather Thread #2 - 2016 ***



## Miguel Cervantes

That worked out nicely. 3 full months with the old thread and starting the new one on April fools day!!!! 

That's got to be a bad omen of some sort.


----------



## smokey30725

First one to respond! What do I win?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> First one to respond! What do I win?



A gold star. I left it for you on top of one of the boulders in Rocktown, up on Pigeon Mt.


----------



## doenightmare

Looks like Middle GA is gettin' hammered - Miggy?


----------



## smokey30725

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A gold star. I left it for you on top of one of the boulders in Rocktown, up on Pigeon Mt.



Somehow I figured work would be involved..............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

doenightmare said:


> Looks like Middle GA is gettin' hammered - Miggy?



They're gettin a fair plenty of rain, that's for sure, but nothing severe that I see. The cloud cover up here has helped keep us from exploding this afternoon, thank goodness.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> Somehow I figured work would be involved..............



Hey, I instructed vertical rope rescue for quite a few years. If you're gonna be a gung ho disaster relief groupie you gotta work for the good stuff.


----------



## smokey30725

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey, I instructed vertical rope rescue for quite a few years. If you're gonna be a gung ho disaster relief groupie you gotta work for the good stuff.



I figure in that type of situation, I will heckle the poor schmuck into such an anger that they extract themselves from whatever situation they have foolishly gotten themselves into.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> I figure in that type of situation, I will heckle the poor schmuck into such an anger that they extract themselves from whatever situation they have foolishly gotten themselves into.



Wrong!!!


----------



## GA DAWG

Still gonna snow April 9th or not?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

GA DAWG said:


> Still gonna snow April 9th or not?



At NCHillbillies place it is. We should road trip it up there to party with him.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Still looking for a 10PM event tonight up here or did that fizzle too?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Still looking for a 10PM event tonight up here or did that fizzle too?



Here's the HRRR SimRef for the next 15 hours. 

That's all I can tell you, and keep in mind Mother Nature can be a ..........umm............she doesn't always cooperate with the forecast. On the bright side, if this pans out this way a bunch of folks north of I-20 just might get a morning turkey hunt in.


----------



## blood on the ground

It's hawt an muggy... Me no likey


----------



## kmckinnie

I may have catfish in the back yard by morning. I'm between tally Quincy and Havana on the little River. N. Fl.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's the HRRR SimRef for the next 15 hours.
> 
> That's all I can tell you, and keep in mind Mother Nature can be a ..........umm............she doesn't always cooperate with the forecast. On the bright side, if this pans out this way a bunch of folks north of I-20 just might get a morning turkey hunt in.



Thanks. I'm heading down to Pine in the morning for the afternoon hunt, and Sunday morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> It's hawt an muggy... Me no likey


Turn the AC on. We did. 


kmckinnie said:


> I may have catfish in the back yard by morning. I'm between tally Quincy and Havana on the little River. N. Fl.



Set the seine nets up.


----------



## kmckinnie

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Turn the AC on. We did.
> 
> 
> Set the seine nets up.



I have thought about it. Ochlocknee is rising also. It maybe at flood stage.


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Turn the AC on. We did.
> 
> 
> Set the seine nets up.



Just did... Hurry up October!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

kmckinnie said:


> I have thought about it. Ochlocknee is rising also. It maybe at flood stage.



Gator tail and smoked water moccasin for days. I can see it now.


----------



## smokey30725

blood on the ground said:


> It's hawt an muggy... Me no likey



Yep. I'm filing a grievance with mother nature.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> Yep. I'm filing a grievance with mother nature.


I think we're gonna have to put Ga Dawg on suicide watch. Who wants to take the first shift?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Startin to get kinda bumpy down in the Valdosta, Douglas and Waycross area. Lots of severe warning polygons popping up.
Consistent reports of trees down from Thomasville to Morven. Looks like the culprit does have some rotation. I can barely make out a tiny glimpse of a couplet on SRV about at the north loop at Valdosta right now.


----------



## GA DAWG

Id like to turkey hunt in the snow once.. Hahaha. NOT!


----------



## blood on the ground

GA DAWG said:


> Id like to turkey hunt in the snow once.. Hahaha. NOT!



I did in 93... It was snow left over from the blizzard  .... I called in a couple Jake's and watched them strut in a patch of snow on the edge of a field. As they got into range I decided I was satisfied with the encounter and pardoned both birds. I was 17 yrs old and that hunt stands out in my mind like it was yesterday!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> I did in 93... It was snow left over from the blizzard  .... I called in a couple Jake's and watched them strut in a patch of snow on the edge of a field. As they got into range I decided I was satisfied with the encounter and pardoned both birds. I was 17 yrs old and that hunt stands out in my mind like it was yesterday!



Dang, remembering a 50 year old hunt is pretty good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Banner Elk, N.C. next Thursday night and Friday.

Road trip!!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Calling for 28 here tonight. With 30mph wind gusts.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> Calling for 28 here tonight. With 30mph wind gusts.



Flippity Flop and shorts weather.


----------



## crackerdave

Extended forecast says cool and dry for next weekend's W.A.R. North! Extended forecasts can change,though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Wind is kicking it here !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wind is kicking it here !!!



Yea, I was gonna spray a dose or two of glyphosate but I guess that's not gonna happen.


----------



## smokey30725

Wind has been brutal here all day. I'm tired of it. Was buying peg board at Lowes for my garage and the wind grabbed it while I was putting it in the back of my truck and split it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> Wind has been brutal here all day. I'm tired of it. Was buying peg board at Lowes for my garage and the wind grabbed it while I was putting it in the back of my truck and split it.


----------



## DDD

Gonna need your deer hunting clothes Saturday morning.  (Good grief!  One day I will learn to spel)


----------



## elfiii

DDD said:


> Gonna need your deer hunting close Saturday morning.



If it will make the turkeys gobble, bring it!


----------



## GA DAWG

Had frost this mornin. That looks like a freeze sat. Still aint BlackBerry winter either


----------



## NCHillbilly

Below freezing here the last two mornings.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hey, Hi, Howdy, that's about all the time I got. 

See y'all later, hopefully this weekend.


----------



## DDD

Still looking like it is going to be really chilly Sunday evening / night and looking at the long range the "cool" nights and 60° days are going to hang around for a while.


----------



## PappyHoel

Requesting an update from the messican.  We've got some strong boomers moving through.


----------



## Bama1787

Carrollton/Carroll County just got rocked.  Several trees/power lines down.  One person trapped in car under fallen tree/power lines.  Fire department has backlog of calls.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I really don't like it when my weather radio wakes me up at 12:30 in the morning.


----------



## GunnSmokeer

Hail hit Forsyth County pretty hard.  I was worried that my windshield may be broken, and my roof dented.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

GunnSmokeer said:


> Hail hit Forsyth County pretty hard.  I was worried that my windshield may be broken, and my roof dented.



Hope its all good. We're suppose to get nickel hail and winds to 60 mph. Oh boy!!! ( dripping sarcasm)


----------



## NCHillbilly

Inch of snow in the forecast here for Friday night.


----------



## DDD

Tornado touched down this morning just West of Albany.


----------



## GA DAWG

Dang that hail last night was something.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

See y'all up in Cleveland in a few hours. If you ain't there then you're in the wrong place.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> Inch of snow in the forecast here for Friday night.



Did you get snow?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> Did you get snow?



His house might have but he didnt.


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> His house might have but he didnt.



Idjit


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> Idjit



Well, he weren't at his house, so how would he get snow? 

Oh, and get your lawn / roof chair and cooler ready for Tuesday.


----------



## GA DAWG

What happening Tue?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

GA DAWG said:


> What happening Tue?


Rain man, rain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I bet the roofing companies near Sunset Tx are loving this weather.


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet the roofing companies near Sunset Tx are loving this weather.



yikes!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Pic of hail damage from Wylie Tx. The insurance companies gonna be none too happy about this one.


----------



## NCHillbilly

blood on the ground said:


> Did you get snow?



Yes, it snowed at my house. I was in Georgia drinkin' beer with the Messican, though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> Yes, it snowed at my house. I was in Georgia drinkin' beer with the Messican, though.



And eating deviled eggs. Don't forget them.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Jeez, sideways hail.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Jeez, sideways hail.



Not really, just a slight angle and baseball sized hail can yield some impressive damage, as illustrated below. I've had quarter sized hail hit my house windows before and that was pretty hair raising, I can't imagine what those folks endured.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

I've been in a few dime storms and didn't like it one bit. I was in a car each time, though. That may have made the sound worse. I'd imagine taking a baseball chunk of hail to the head is much like taking an actual MLB baseball to the head, except the hail doesn't compress.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I've been in a few dime storms and didn't like it one bit. I was in a car each time, though. That may have made the sound worse. I'd imagine taking a baseball chunk of hail to the head is much like taking an actual MLB baseball to the head, except the hail doesn't compress.



Hail is falling at terminal velocity. Very few folks will get hit in the head with a baseball travelling at that speed. Solid object (7.5cm hail) x roughly 171 km/h or 106 mph vs cranium = severely injured or dead. You'd be safer with a mean woman with a skillet flingin skill for popknots.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

From this morning's Weather Junkie page. 
(after all, y'all are weather junkies also)

Good morning WJ's!!! 

Man can y'all believe the size of the hail in Texas over the last two days? I can't imagine all of the damage that has caused to property. 

Get ready to have a few days of rainy, drizzly weather if you live in NE GA. The wedge will be building in and it will be cooler and just rainy, drizzly, misty good for nothing but taking a nap weather.

Enjoy your week. Not much else going on.


----------



## blood on the ground

Going to a wedding in Cleveland Ga Saturday.... Outside one... Hope it's clear so my hair don't get messed up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Magnitude 2.2 quake this morning near Summerville.

Anyone feel it?


----------



## snookdoctor

Oh lawd, I just watched some young lady standing in front of a weather map on that entertainment/movie showing channel saying that the whole country is gonna be swallowed by some Omega Block. Time to hid the kids and dogs, and tie the wife to the tree in the front yard so she can shout weather updates, among other things.

This was an online viewing, since verizon won't air the sensationalism channel any more.


----------



## DDD

snookdoctor said:


> Oh lawd, I just watched some young lady standing in front of a weather map on that entertainment/movie showing channel saying that the whole country is gonna be swallowed by some Omega Block. Time to hid the kids and dogs, and tie the wife to the tree in the front yard so she can shout weather updates, among other things.
> 
> This was an online viewing, since verizon won't air the sensationalism channel any more.



That Omega block is going to pound the likes of Texas.  They will have the threat of tornadoes and hail almost every day.  Like ground hog day.

It will actually turn out to be a nice weekend.  Temps maxed out in the 60's and sunshine by Saturday into your Sunday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

DDD said:


> That Omega block is going to pound the likes of Texas.  They will have the threat of tornadoes and hail almost every day.  Like ground hog day.
> 
> It will actually turn out to be a nice weekend.  Temps maxed out in the 60's and sunshine by Saturday into your Sunday.



Yes, it is going to be the perfect November weekend.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

It'll be better when they keep revising the winds down for Saturday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> It'll be better when they keep revising the winds down for Saturday.



Whassamatta? You can't troll for fish with a 3ft. sea on Lanier?


----------



## ryork

> Showers likely. Cloudy, with a steady temperature around 55. East wind around 10 mph, with gusts as high as 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%.



That was the official NWS forecast for my locale at lunch. Steady temps holding around 55 all afternoon????? It is 72 degrees and mostly sunny. I haven't seen a drop of rain since I woke up this AM before 6:00. Nothing on radar within a 3 hr drive of here in any direction. The only part that is remotely accurate is the easterly breeze. 

Seems as like every rain event that has been forecast from at least Mid-March to present has either been a total miss or has grossly underperformed relative to the forecast amounts.

NWS is forecasting a high of 58 tomorrow with rain and easterly gusts to 25 mph. We shall see I guess.


----------



## GA DAWG

Almost black berry winter. Getting close. Just so yall know.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

ryork said:


> That was the official NWS forecast for my locale at lunch. Steady temps holding around 55 all afternoon????? It is 72 degrees and mostly sunny. I haven't seen a drop of rain since I woke up this AM before 6:00. Nothing on radar within a 3 hr drive of here in any direction. The only part that is remotely accurate is the easterly breeze.
> 
> Seems as like every rain event that has been forecast from at least Mid-March to present has either been a total miss or has grossly underperformed relative to the forecast amounts.
> 
> NWS is forecasting a high of 58 tomorrow with rain and easterly gusts to 25 mph. We shall see I guess.



You're looking in the wrong places for a forecast.  Oh, and the thermometer on your truck does not count as an official temp.


----------



## ryork

> You're looking in the wrong places for a forecast.  Oh, and the thermometer on your truck does not count as an official temp.




Not a truck thermometer............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Supercell Composite Loop for Texas this weekend. Man those folks have been getting hammered and it doesn't look like it's gonna end anytime soon. 

http://www.pivotalweather.com/model.php?m=nam&p=scp&rh=2016041418&fh=loop&r=us_sc&dpdt=


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Sure didn't think I'd be saying this, this soon. We need rain. It is a dust bowl out there in Georgia. We have a slight, as in minimal (which means it will probably be a monsoon) chance this Thursday but I'm not confident in it. 

In fact we don't have a good shot until the end of the month.


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sure didn't think I'd be saying this, this soon. We need rain. It is a dust bowl out there in Georgia. We have a slight, as in minimal (which means it will probably be a monsoon) chance this Thursday but I'm not confident in it.
> 
> In fact we don't have a good shot until the end of the month.



Great... Perfect timing for planting time!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> Great... Perfect timing for planting time!



Whatcha gonna be plantin?


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatcha gonna be plantin?



Little bit of beans, corn, tomatoes, cucumbers... Just ain't doing any squash.. can't seem to avoid the dang squash bug now days!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

I saw a tweet from someone saying we are looking at another cool blast on the long range, but I can't see anything. Any truth to that, Senor?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> Little bit of beans, corn, tomatoes, cucumbers... Just ain't doing any squash.. can't seem to avoid the dang squash bug now days!


I feel your pain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I saw a tweet from someone saying we are looking at another cool blast on the long range, but I can't see anything. Any truth to that, Senor?



CFSv2 shows the potential around May 3rd, but I was told everyone knows that the CFSv2 is junk and is never right.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Miguel Cervantes said:


> CFSv2 shows the potential around May 3rd, but I was told everyone knows that the CFSv2 is junk and is never right.



Well, I'm hoping it's wrong. I'm ready for water temps to rise. I gots work to do.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Well, I'm hoping it's wrong. I'm ready for water temps to rise. I gots work to do.


According to the pics I've been seeing on Facebook their's work to do now.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Miguel Cervantes said:


> According to the pics I've been seeing on Facebook their's work to do now.



Yeah, there's been a noticeable lack of fish in those pictures.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Yeah, there's been a noticeable lack of fish in those pictures.



Oh, there's a lot of fish, or a lot of the same fish and a lot of winter pics of fish.... 

You keep doin what your doin. Honesty pays higher dividends in the long run.


----------



## GA DAWG

These last few cool mornings is black berry winter I think. . By end of week. They should be blooming good in north Ga.


----------



## smokey30725

Is it Fall yet?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> Is it Fall yet?



In South America it is.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

Hugh.  We are having a gathering in ocilla this weekend.  WC and local weather station shows 80% for Friday night.  What's your take


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hugh.  We are having a gathering in ocilla this weekend.  WC and local weather station shows 80% for Friday night.  What's your take



I'd say Thursday night into Friday afternoon look pretty favorable. At least the GFS says so. The NAM is on crack and ignoring this forecast. Percentages and totals don't look too impressive. (ie, according to Murphy's Law that means take a rain slicker and waders. )


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

Thanks Hugh.   I appreciate it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks Hugh.   I appreciate it



Sure thing Bobby.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hey Boom Boom , don't forget that rain slicker. They're now extending the rain into Sat. AM. Who knows what it will be by the time this weekend get's here.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I just want a morning that the temperature doesn't start with  a "3."


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> I just want a morning that the temperature doesn't start with  a "3."



OK, how about a 2.?


----------



## blood on the ground

Beautiful morning here in Cartersville!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> Beautiful morning here in Cartersville!



Here too. Pass it around.


----------



## spydermon

where da rain?????


----------



## blood on the ground

spydermon said:


> where da rain?????



Been raining most all night/morning here in the 30132


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

spydermon said:


> where da rain?????



What happened last time you started that whine?


----------



## spydermon

pretty sure I b right this go round...I just had to last time..but we are really drying out now.  its that time


----------



## YankeeRedneck

Real bad in Jasper right now!!


----------



## YankeeRedneck

Came out of no where!!


----------



## GA DAWG

I hear it up that way. Looks bad to.


----------



## blood on the ground

Bring on Fall... I'm ready for October!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Looks like we could get a drop or two this coming weekend. More hit or miss to start out and then more organized by Sunday (at least as it stands now)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> Bring on Fall... I'm ready for October!!!



You've bumped your head.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like we could get a drop or two this coming weekend. More hit or miss to start out and then more organized by Sunday (at least as it stands now)



Yay! Anniversary camping trip in the mountains this weekend.


----------



## GA DAWG

Is that blue snow?


----------



## snookdoctor

Better than yella snow.


----------



## smokey30725

blood on the ground said:


> Bring on Fall... I'm ready for October!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I'm glad we're not having a repeat of this, this week.


----------



## blood on the ground

rain just starting in the 30132


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> rain just starting in the 30132



Wasn't even enough to climb on the roof for was it?


----------



## RinggoldGa

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wasn't even enough to climb on the roof for was it?



In reference to your latest Met Shack post.  . . .nature abhors anomalies.  Sure Texas has been in a drought for a few years.  Well, nature is fixing that for at least a significant portion of the state in a big way. 

Just glad I'm not there to experience it personally.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RinggoldGa said:


> In reference to your latest Met Shack post.  . . .nature abhors anomalies.  Sure Texas has been in a drought for a few years.  Well, nature is fixing that for at least a significant portion of the state in a big way.
> 
> Just glad I'm not there to experience it personally.



In this case it would be described as too much too late. Not sure if there's not significantly more harm than benefit to this type of weather over correction. 

Since Ted Cruz represents that area, I'm just gonna claim it's all his fault.


----------



## Nitram4891

Hey Miguel.  Are they going to run the nascar race in Talladega on Sunday or do I need to take Monday off?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Nitram4891 said:


> Hey Miguel.  Are they going to run the nascar race in Talladega on Sunday or do I need to take Monday off?



Sorry, my crystal ball doesn't cover NASCAR events, but if I were a bettin man, I'd bet they were gonna let everyone come to the track that possibly would and sell them all of the merchandise they possibly can, knowing full well the possibility of postponing the race to another day is a very real one.


----------



## Nitram4891

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry, my crystal ball doesn't cover NASCAR events, but if I were a bettin man, I'd bet they were gonna let everyone come to the track that possibly would and sell them all of the merchandise they possibly can, knowing full well the possibility of postponing the race to another day is a very real one.



That's the beauty of the nascar race miguel, BYOB.  I don't spend a dime at the track.  So are we looking at a strong deep line of storms sunday or isolated cells?  One good soaking is fine but we can't have a prolonged event or they will never get the track dry.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Nitram4891 said:


> That's the beauty of the nascar race miguel, BYOB.  I don't spend a dime at the track.  So are we looking at a strong deep line of storms sunday or isolated cells?  One good soaking is fine but we can't have a prolonged event or they will never get the track dry.



It will be more widely scattered soakings, as light as they may be, instead of a concentrated line of storms. They will also be fairly broadly covered in range, with some openings for hit and miss. They could be out of the Dega area as early as 2pm or as late as 6pm. Those are the details that only a wait and see delivery from nature can provide when we're not dealing with a concentrated line of storms. 

On a side note, it should be an excellent rainy day for fishing.


----------



## Nitram4891

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It will be more widely scattered soakings, as light as they may be, instead of a concentrated line of storms. They will also be fairly broadly covered in range, with some openings for hit and miss. They could be out of the Dega area as early as 2pm or as late as 6pm. Those are the details that only a wait and see delivery from nature can provide when we're not dealing with a concentrated line of storms.
> 
> On a side note, it should be an excellent rainy day for fishing.



Thanks for the heads up.  Not much we can do anyway except get out there and enjoy no matter what the weather does.  Definitely bringing the wet weather camping gear.


----------



## RinggoldGa

Miguel Cervantes said:


> In this case it would be described as too much too late. Not sure if there's not significantly more harm than benefit to this type of weather over correction.
> 
> Since Ted Cruz represents that area, I'm just gonna claim it's all his fault.



Agreed.  It's not too late, but definitely too much all at one.  But at the end of a decade's ledger they'll probably come out about even.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Get ready for a few days of off and on / hit and miss rain. 

Sorry Martin, this one's too tough to call as to the when and where and for how long. Y'all are gonna just have to take rain gear and hope for the best.


----------



## Nitram4891

Thanks Miguel!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

The NASCAR boys have been lucky so far. One small cells is about to skirt the north end of the track. It'll be close, but if that gets by them then they'll make it past the 1/2 way point in the race easily.


----------



## GA DAWG

I was wrong about blackberry winter. Its gonna be this week


----------



## blood on the ground

Come on cool weather.... I'm sick of hot already!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

GA DAWG said:


> I was wrong about blackberry winter. Its gonna be this week





blood on the ground said:


> Come on cool weather.... I'm sick of hot already!!!


Me three, and it ain't even got really hot yet. 

Let's pack up the families and move to Montana. Mother n Laws optional.


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me three, and it ain't even got really hot yet.
> 
> Let's pack up the families and move to Montana. Mother n Laws optional.



I was all in until you read the options...


----------



## smokey30725

We had about 3 minutes of showers this entire weekend. I'm ready to see this stinking pollen washed out of the air. My family is miserable, even with medication.


----------



## spydermon

I want inches of rain!...and coolness


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

spydermon said:


> I want inches of rain!...and coolness



I could live with a high of around 68 to 72 year round.


----------



## Greene728

Cry babies!
Adapt and overcome is what one must do. Spent Wednesday till Sunday at the lake with the boat and plenty of beverages (yes, quite a few adult ones) with family and lots of good food! Water still needs to warm up a few degrees. Come on 90's!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Greene728 said:


> Cry babies!
> Adapt and overcome is what one must do. Spent Wednesday till Sunday at the lake with the boat and plenty of beverages (yes, quite a few adult ones) with family and lots of good food! Water still needs to warm up a few degrees. Come on 90's!



So basically you are saying if you hydrate yourself into a drunken stooper you won't care what the temperature is?


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So basically you are saying if you hydrate yourself into a drunken stooper you won't care what the temperature is?



That was what I understood tooooo


----------



## smokey30725

Some of us can't spend time on the boat all day. We have to work for a living.


----------



## NCHillbilly

This is the time of year when I get to tell you you oughta move to Minnesota if you don't like the south.  

Stuff is growing and blooming. The fish are biting. Your coffee water doesn't freeze while you're camping. Wimmins are wearing skimpy clothes. About time to plant maters and peppers. You can sit on the porch at night and hear frogs and whippoorwills. Everything is alive. It's not white and frozen. Life is good.


----------



## Greene728

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So basically you are saying if you hydrate yourself into a drunken stooper you won't care what the temperature is?



Not a drunken stooper, but a nice relaxing one sure helps! Always have the kids with us and I actually have the ability to not go near that far.....


----------



## Greene728

smokey30725 said:


> Some of us can't spend time on the boat all day. We have to work for a living.




21 yrs Fire/EMS has its perks with off days!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> This is the time of year when I get to tell you you oughta move to Minnesota if you don't like the south.
> 
> Stuff is growing and blooming. The fish are biting. Your coffee water doesn't freeze while you're camping. Wimmins are wearing skimpy clothes. About time to plant maters and peppers. You can sit on the porch at night and hear frogs and whippoorwills. Everything is alive. It's not white and frozen. Life is good.



Then I shouldn't talk about the temps coming in for the rest of the week huh?


----------



## Matthew6

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Then I shouldn't talk about the temps coming in for the rest of the week huh?



that was all beautiful, then you posted. ?. Heres a cold beer, no let me hit you in the hesd with a rock.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Matthew6 said:


> that was all beautiful, then you posted. ?. Heres a cold beer, no let me hit you in the hesd with a rock.



Well, let's put it this way. NC Hillbilly will be lookin at a high of 52 and a low of 40 on Thursday.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Actually, local weather calling for mid-upper 30s possible Thursday night. Won't last long, though, it's just blackberry winter.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Here's the forecast for the next couple days in the Smokies:

Tonight

Rain showers before 2am, then a chance of snow. Some thunder is also possible. Low around 30. West wind around 15 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.

Thursday

Snow showers likely before 1pm, then rain showers likely. Cloudy, with a high near 39. Northwest wind around 15 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.

Thursday Night

Rain showers likely before 10pm, then snow showers likely. Cloudy, with a low around 34. Breezy, with a north wind 20 to 25 mph, with gusts as high as 35 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.

Friday

A chance of snow showers before 9am, then a slight chance of rain showers. Mostly sunny, with a high near 52. Breezy, with a north wind 15 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 35 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Friday Night

Partly cloudy, with a low around 38.


----------



## smokey30725

Just an updated guys on the fundraiser for DDD. We raised a total of $120 and after talking with DDD, we decided to donate it to the two childhood cancer charities that Miguel recommended. A total of $60 to each charity was donated today from the guys and gals of GON. Thanks to everyone who participated and let's see what we can do next year!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> Just an updated guys on the fundraiser for DDD. We raised a total of $120 and after talking with DDD, we decided to donate it to the two childhood cancer charities that Miguel recommended. A total of $60 to each charity was donated today from the guys and gals of GON. Thanks to everyone who participated and let's see what we can do next year!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

We might not get any impressive rain or light show from this cold front tonight, but it does seem to be packing a punch with the wind on the leading edge.


----------



## smokey30725

First morning in a while that I haven't started sweating as soon as I walked out the front door.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

More wind,,, ugh!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

Maw n law must be driving north after yesterday's sinko demyo'h meal....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> Maw n law must be driving north after yesterday's sinko demyo'h meal....



You put too many peppers in her incheelader?


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You put too many peppers in her incheelader?



Black beans... Kiss of death!

Light snow and Elk are bugling in the 30132


----------



## Crakajak

blood on the ground said:


> Black beans... Kiss of death!
> 
> Light snow and Elk are bugling in the 30132



second rut or early rut?


----------



## blood on the ground

Crakajak said:


> second rut or early rut?



It's always late September round here....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

From the NOAA facebook page.

Precip from last night on Mount LeConte


----------



## spydermon

Rain any time soon?  enteringthe dust bow era


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

spydermon said:


> Rain any time soon?  enteringthe dust bow era



No time soon.


----------



## blood on the ground

Somebody  needs to wash their truck.... We need rain!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

blood on the ground said:


> Somebody  needs to wash their truck.... We need rain!



Quack?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> Somebody  needs to wash their truck.... We need rain!





gobbleinwoods said:


> Quack?



So that's why it's so dry. That tight wad Quack is causin it.

For God's Sake Man!!!! Buy a truck!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

gobbleinwoods said:


> Quack?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> So that's why it's so dry. That tight wad Quack is causin it.
> 
> For God's Sake Man!!!! Buy a truck!!!!



... It Quacks fault!!!!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

NOAA Peachtree is saying Thursday night into Friday is looking good for some rain and thunderstorms. Figures it would be the day I took off to take my FiL out for some striper again.


----------



## DDD

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> NOAA Peachtree is saying Thursday night into Friday is looking good for some rain and thunderstorms. Figures it would be the day I took off to take my FiL out for some striper again.



It will not be a complete wash out but there will be showers and a rumble of thunder around.  

Might make 'em bite!


----------



## DDD

Also, looking at long range... 14 days out or more the rain amounts for everyone except NW GA is not impressive at all.  

In strong El Nino winters typically the summers are dry and HAWT.  

And in direct DDD foreshadowing, they are typically followed by La Nina winters... oh the fun!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

DDD said:


> Also, looking at long range... 14 days out or more the rain amounts for everyone except NW GA is not impressive at all.
> 
> In strong El Nino winters typically the summers are dry and HAWT.
> 
> And in direct DDD foreshadowing, they are typically followed by La Nina winters... oh the fun!



Yeah, I think this spring has been an El Baño season for SE weather.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

I'm fine with the way this weather has gone, we actually had a semblance of Spring this year. We didn't go from February to August, though that would have been better for my project. 

Sooooon.


----------



## DDD

Sweet... 81° and snowing at the house!!!!  



#crapapp


----------



## StriperrHunterr




----------



## Crakajak

DDD said:


> Sweet... 81° and snowing at the house!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> #crapapp



Its on the interwebs its got to be true.
how much imby?


----------



## DDD

Crakajak said:


> Its on the interwebs its got to be true.
> how much imby?



Have you not read the rules?  NO IMBY questions when we are in the middle of a snow storm!  Check the map!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DDD said:


> Have you not read the rules?  NO IMBY questions when we are in the middle of a snow storm!  Check the map!



I thought that's why we created the MetShack and this was the Wild West.


----------



## DDD

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I thought that's why we created the MetShack and this was the Wild West.



You are right... my bad.

Craka... you is getting 8".  Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

DDD said:


> Sweet... 81° and snowing at the house!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> #crapapp


Bunch of dope smoking Libertarians.


----------



## smokey30725

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I thought that's why we created the MetShack and this was the Wild West.



What this thread needs.......................is more cowbell.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

smokey30725 said:


> What this thread needs.......................is more cowbell.



Absolutely.


----------



## DDD

Well... in that case...


----------



## Flatlander

I though it was March Winds bring April Showers..

Lately its April Winds bring May nothing. I hate the wind. Makes kayaking difficult...blows my saws' dust in my face...


----------



## smokey30725

What happened to all the rain that was supposed to come? We haven't even so much as had a 30 second shower yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> What happened to all the rain that was supposed to come? We haven't even so much as had a 30 second shower yet.



Who said "all the rain" was coming?


----------



## Crakajak

DDD said:


> You are right... my bad.
> 
> Craka... you is getting 8".  Merry Christmas!!!


I like christmas!


----------



## DDD

Zombie cells coming.  

There is a bunch of 'em but they are slow movers.  

Sorta like when you are fishing and that line starts moving... I like "Slow Movers"


----------



## StriperrHunterr

It looks like the percentage chances for Buford went down for tonight/tomorrow compared to earlier in the week. Not good for my allergies, but good for the trip I've got planned tomorrow.


----------



## RinggoldGa

Some pretty impressive "blossoming" on the radar the past hour or so.  Lots of red and orange in these cells in in NE BAMA/NW GA.


----------



## DDD

RinggoldGa said:


> Some pretty impressive "blossoming" on the radar the past hour or so.  Lots of red and orange in these cells in in NE BAMA/NW GA.



Sun popped out and de-stablized the air.  Boom goes the dynamite in some areas.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RinggoldGa said:


> Some pretty impressive "blossoming" on the radar the past hour or so.  Lots of red and orange in these cells in in NE BAMA/NW GA.



I call that popcorn showers. Some of em' can be real mean and just sit and beat on you like a mad ex-wife. Most of em' just bring a good shower if you can manage to get under one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

The good news with this popcorn is it isn't as stagnant as it appears. They are moving at about 25 kts.


----------



## sinclair1

Pouring in woodstick


----------



## RinggoldGa

Got under one at the office here in between Ringgold and Fort O.  Got hammered with good rain for 30 minutes.  I could hear my yard cheering from 5 miles away.  Grass needed it.  

Couple more pieces of popcorn make it over and we may not be playing any little league ball tonight.


----------



## GA DAWG

Pouring here in north Forsyth. Hard wind and rain. Sound like small hail. Power is out also.


----------



## jbird1

GA DAWG said:


> Pouring here in north Forsyth. Hard wind and rain. Sound like small hail. Power is out also.



Definitely have a few ice pellets mixed in the deluge.


----------



## elfiii

Popcorn popping over here in beautiful downtown Suwanee.


----------



## smokey30725

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who said "all the rain" was coming?



the savants on the Weather Channel have been showing rain over the whole southeast for most of this week, but every morning the forecast changes to overcast, hot, and humid.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Stormy here. The popcorn is a-poppin'.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> the savants on the Weather Channel have been showing rain over the whole southeast for most of this week, but every morning the forecast changes to overcast, hot, and humid.



That's what you get for watching the Weather Drama Channel.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Going to feel nice tomorrow morning!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Rockdale Buck said:


> Going to feel nice tomorrow morning!



Felt real nice at 4am this morning.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Perfect day!


----------



## ryork

> Perfect day!



Sitting on the back deck now, cool, not a bit of wind, clear sky, absolutely gorgeous. Was 44 here this morning. My daughter had an end of the school year pool party at our house today.........they about froze to death, but I like it!


----------



## blood on the ground

Yep... I'm loving the morning lows in the 40s... It's suck when we finally lock in summer heat and humidity!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> Yep... I'm loving the morning lows in the 40s... It's suck when we finally lock in summer heat and humidity!!!



Yes it does. This is perfect weather. Gonna be wet the rest of the week though. Maybe your garden will finally put on some growth.


----------



## smokey30725

Yesterday was marvelous!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

The whole weekend was awesome.


----------



## spydermon

rain!!!  rain!!!  rain!!!  rains a comin


----------



## Bob Shaw

I opened my pool today, so, I'm sorta hoping for some warm weather. But, I think it's coming. :-D


----------



## shakey gizzard

Posed to warm up and then get cool again! Need rain!


----------



## blood on the ground

Getting some much needed rain in the 30132... The garden is happy happy happy!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> Getting some much needed rain in the 30132... The garden is happy happy happy!!



I tolt ya so!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I tolt ya so!!!



Indeed you did!


----------



## blood on the ground

It feels like October outside, got me wanting to slip on some camo and rubber boots grab the bow and go kill a deer!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> It feels like October outside, got me wanting to slip on some camo and rubber boots grab the bow and go kill a deer!!!



Well, you can't kill no deers rat now, but if'n you put a good sized glob of Vaseline in them boots before slippen em on you'll have one heck of a walk in the woods you'll never forget.


----------



## blood on the ground

You are a twisted man.... I like it!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Looks hit and miss for the next 24 hours with a fair amount of popcorn, especially in the later afternoon hours. It all depends on cloud cover and sun.


----------



## blood on the ground

More rain please


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> More rain please


Sheesh!!!! You're such a demanding little feller. 
Until this big high pressure moves out it's gonna be slim pickins on the showers. The eastern side of Ga will see more than the rest of us over the next week, but that isn't saying much. It'll be the first weekend in June before it starts pickin back up again in a normal pattern. 

Better get the water hose out for them squarsh n maters.


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sheesh!!!! You're such a demanding little feller.
> Until this big high pressure moves out it's gonna be slim pickins on the showers. The eastern side of Ga will see more than the rest of us over the next week, but that isn't saying much. It'll be the first weekend in June before it starts pickin back up again in a normal pattern.
> 
> Better get the water hose out for them squarsh n maters.



 that aint good


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> that aint good



HEY!!!! I'm jis da messenger.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Crazy temp swings here the last couple days. 43-44 in the morning, 80-81 in the afternoon. Drive to work with the heater on and drive back home with the A/C full blast.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> Crazy temp swings here the last couple days. 43-44 in the morning, 80-81 in the afternoon. Drive to work with the heater on and drive back home with the A/C full blast.



That is crazy.... With what little heat we have had my power Bill is almost 400$ this month... Me no like hot weather!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

blood on the ground said:


> That is crazy.... With what little heat we have had my power Bill is almost 400$ this month... Me no like hot weather!



Averaging ftw.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> That is crazy.... With what little heat we have had my power Bill is almost 400$ this month... Me no like hot weather!



Tell the ma n law to quit turning it down so low.


----------



## NCHillbilly

blood on the ground said:


> That is crazy.... With what little heat we have had my power Bill is almost 400$ this month... Me no like hot weather!



I have the big power bills like that in the winter, good riddance. No A/C here. I just open the winders.


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell the ma n law to quit turning it down so low.



That's the only thing we agree on!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Gonna get wet on the SE Jawja coast and in the Carolinas in a few days I spect.


----------



## Nicodemus

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gonna get wet on the SE Jawja coast and in the Carolinas in a few days I spect.




I wish we could get some of the rain.We`re just about in drought conditions again right around the house here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Nicodemus said:


> I wish we could get some of the rain.We`re just about in drought conditions again right around the house here.



It's amazing how fast it dries out from all of that fall and winter rain isn't it?


----------



## NCHillbilly

It's coming a pour-down thunderstorm here right now, and we need every drop of it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> It's coming a pour-down thunderstorm here right now, and we need every drop of it.



If  you were a good Admin you'd share some with Nicodemus.


----------



## smokey30725

Just left Boyd Mountain, NC. Stayed in a cabin at Boyd Mountain Christmas Tree Farm. Weather was amazing. Told my wife that I am one "help wanted" sign from moving us up there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> Just left Boyd Mountain, NC. Stayed in a cabin at Boyd Mountain Christmas Tree Farm. Weather was amazing. Told my wife that I am one "help wanted" sign from moving us up there.



It is beautiful country, that is for sure. 

Over the next few days we'll see the popup (popcorn) storms increase up until Monday when we hit another dead period. Not a lot of favorable setups for rain showing over the next two weeks. I hope that changes. It's getting wayyyyy to dry here.


----------



## NCHillbilly

smokey30725 said:


> Just left Boyd Mountain, NC. Stayed in a cabin at Boyd Mountain Christmas Tree Farm. Weather was amazing. Told my wife that I am one "help wanted" sign from moving us up there.



Small world. That's right up the road from my house. I know the Boyds.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Found a new weather model. 

CBS 46 Atl. 

Ella Dorsey.


----------



## Da Possum

dang......


----------



## doenightmare

hdm03 said:


> dang......



hot dang - she is as hawt as the weather.


----------



## Da Possum

I would pay attention to the Messican if he looked like that!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I been watchin Channel 46 weather for an hour now. Can't tell you a word she said but I've been watchin...


----------



## jbird1

Got a few ice marbles falling here on the Forsyth-Dawson line...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

jbird1 said:


> Got a few ice marbles falling here on the Forsyth-Dawson line...



Schweet


----------



## shakey gizzard

Getting my 20%!


----------



## blood on the ground

Had quick thunder boomers 2 days in a row in 30132


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Came a flood last night in Deepstep, had to fire up all the auxiliary pumps.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Good chance of it again this afternoon also. Hope it waits till I get the grass mowed.


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good chance of it again this afternoon also. Hope it waits till I get the grass mowed.



Keep them coming ...the garden appreciates it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> Keep them coming ...the garden appreciates it!



So does mine..........oh.............wait. 

Nevermind.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Mo rain fo y'all dis weekend. 

I gots my flippy flops on and I'm gonna go find a boat to wear em on. DDD is beach huntin too so y'all are on yo own fo a few days.


----------



## Lukikus2

No. No. No. You'll have to cancel them plans. Got a LPS forming in the Gulf and you high tail it? Monday is the word anyway. Have fun.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Lukikus2 said:


> No. No. No. You'll have to cancel them plans. Got a LPS forming in the Gulf and you high tail it? Monday is the word anyway. Have fun.



I'm not going to the gulf.


----------



## Lukikus2

Rainbow shot from last night. I've got some doubles but they don't show up very clearly.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Oh my God, a double rainbow!


----------



## blood on the ground

61 in the 30132 ... very nice!


----------



## NCHillbilly

49 here this morning when I first got up.


----------



## ryork

Mid 50's here this morning!  Nice while it lasts......


----------



## Lukikus2

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Oh my God, a double rainbow!





Nope. Here is the double.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Lukikus2 said:


> Nope. Here is the double.



Purty cool. 

It's warm today. Gonna be warmer tomorrow.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

It's hot


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I'm baaaaaaaaaaack. 
Monday n Tuesday will be dry and hot then the chance for popcorn boomers goes up for the rest of the week into the weekend. 

My yard is ready for about a 4 day slow rain.


----------



## blood on the ground

Just had a quick shower move through my area ... Lots of lightning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> Just had a quick shower move through my area ... Lots of lightning.


So you had a lightning shower?


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you had a lightning shower?



Yes, with a little rain.


----------



## blood on the ground

Messican? Breaker breaker for the Messican... We getting rain today good buddy.. come back!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> Messican? Breaker breaker for the Messican... We getting rain today good buddy.. come back!



Chances are going up. Dust off your roof sittin chair just in case.


----------



## blood on the ground

Yeah baby.... It's a rockin in the 30132!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

blood on the ground said:


> Yeah baby.... It's a rockin in the 30132!!!



Jealous.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> Yeah baby.... It's a rockin in the 30132!!!



You on da roof? Pics or it ain't happnin.


----------



## doenightmare

Things getting a little nasty in Roswell - heavy winds and raining sideways.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

doenightmare said:


> Things getting a little nasty in Roswell - heavy winds and raining sideways.



Been watching that. The one in Alpharetta and just west of Cartersville are particularly nasty cells with a good percentage for large hail. Always the risk for a strong microburst if one of those collapse.

The cell moving down 75 from Marietta towards Sandy Springs has good potential to blow up here in a minute. It's totin 41,000 ft. tops. That's a man of a storm cell that can do that.


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You on da roof? Pics or it ain't happnin.



No pics brother sorry....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> No pics brother sorry....



Imma have to find me a new west side spotter. All you can take pictures of is dead animals.


----------



## blood on the ground

Round 2 coming in harder than round 1 ... Got a lot of lightning this time!


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Imma have to find me a new west side spotter. All you can take pictures of is dead animals.



 I will do better going forward


----------



## Dustin Pate

Had a pretty strong storm in Heard County yesterday around 5:45. Very strong wind and dime size hail. Fair amount of trees knocked down and caused the power to go out for about 5 hours.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Startin to boom to my NW here in 30656. 
Miggy Jr. is at GA. Perimeter College in Newton turnin in the last of his registration papers for this fall. 
Bein the worry wart dad I am had to call him and tell him to be careful drivin through this mess.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Dustin Pate said:


> Had a pretty strong storm in Heard County yesterday around 5:45. Very strong wind and dime size hail. Fair amount of trees knocked down and caused the power to go out for about 5 hours.



Dadgummit Dustin, nothin I hate worse (well maybe a few things) than losin power when it's this hot outside.


----------



## blood on the ground

Pea size hail bouncing off the windows , sideways rain!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> Pea size hail bouncing off the windows , sideways rain!



This is the kind of weather that would always blow my corn over when I planted it.  Got peas hittin my winders too.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Captured this after the storms rolled through Duluth.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa

Some strong winds just come thru Coweta, several reports of trees down.


----------



## doenightmare

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Captured this after the storms rolled through Duluth.



Cool shot SH.

You know what kind of clouds those is Miggy?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Mistletoe state park got hammered. At least 60 trees down with multiple casualties according to the local news. We have trees down all over Thomson right now


----------



## snookdoctor

Nice shot of some mammytoes clouds.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

doenightmare said:


> Cool shot SH.
> 
> You know what kind of clouds those is Miggy?



Mammatus clouds.


----------



## fountain

We got hit pretty hard where I am as well as surrounding counties in areas.  Power has been out a while and there is a lot of downed tree damage


----------



## StriperrHunterr

doenightmare said:


> Cool shot SH.
> 
> You know what kind of clouds those is Miggy?



Thanks, I've seen mammatus clouds before, but never that clear and that intense. Usually it's just a little bit here or there. Those were from horizon to horizon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hot n Dry...............That's what we've got comin the next two weeks.


----------



## smokey30725

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hot n Dry...............That's what we've got comin the next two weeks.



I'm ready for fall. Summer sucks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> I'm ready for fall. Summer sucks.



I concur.


----------



## Jeff C.

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hot n Dry...............That's what we've got comin the next two weeks.



Dang, I wouldn't mind a shower now and then, but have a lot of outdoor work to accomplish around the house. The heat I don't need.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, I wouldn't mind a shower now and then, but have a lot of outdoor work to accomplish around the house. The heat I don't need.



Don't over do it.


----------



## Jeff C.

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't over do it.



Yessir, I did get over heated one day and had to go inside for a few hours during the middle of the day. I ain't no spring chicken no more. 

Be careful out in the heat during the middle of the day folks. It came on me quick, before I realized it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Outside of a couple of good ones in Banks and Franklin Counties just not a lot happening out there this afternoon. 

The west side of GA has had all of the wet luck the last few days, but we've been left high and dry.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Got some sho nuff weather over in Birmingham. Flooding and one report of a house fire caused by lightning.


----------



## smokey30725

Got a nice long shower last night in Dalton and all the way up through Chattanooga. Came down so hard it flooded a couple of streets and the interstate was down to a crawl. Sure was nice to have though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> Got a nice long shower last night in Dalton and all the way up through Chattanooga. Came down so hard it flooded a couple of streets and the interstate was down to a crawl. Sure was nice to have though.



Amen brotha. 

We had a late afternoon shower for about an hour, then later in the evening that stuff you had worked down our way and we got a sho nuff frog strangler. 

I'm hopin it hurries my maters along. They've been kind of sitting on standby for a week or so.


----------



## DDD

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got some sho nuff weather over in Birmingham. Flooding and one report of a house fire caused by lightning.



Good read here on what caused it.

https://www.facebook.com/NWSBirmingham/posts/1085416044831144


----------



## DDD

Looking forward to the thunderstorms popping up here this afternoon.  They have already started.  

There is a good one between Flowery Branch and Braselton that is just sorta sitting and making rain.

Finally got into some good rain last night at the house.  We needed it as does everyone else I am sure.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DDD said:


> Looking forward to the thunderstorms popping up here this afternoon.  They have already started.
> 
> There is a good one between Flowery Branch and Braselton that is just sorta sitting and making rain.
> 
> Finally got into some good rain last night at the house.  We needed it as does everyone else I am sure.



Keep them on that side of the interstate tonight and I'll be happy. We had a frog strangler last night and a good electrical storm.


----------



## smokey30725

Dadgum, I'm tired of summer. Yard is so dry that it's starting to crack. Deer all over the place looking for water. Bring on Fall!


----------



## NCHillbilly

smokey30725 said:


> Dadgum, I'm tired of summer. Yard is so dry that it's starting to crack. Deer all over the place looking for water. Bring on Fall!



Since you told me all through the stupid frozen dead nasty winter to move to Florida, I can recommend the arctic sections of the Yukon or Northwest Territories of Canada for you right now, or maybe Point Barrow, Alaska.  

We could use some rain, but life is good otherwise.


----------



## blood on the ground

Cool snap moving across the 30132 today! Heat index not supposed to get into the triple digits like yesterday


----------



## smokey30725

NCHillbilly said:


> Since you told me all through the stupid frozen dead nasty winter to move to Florida, I can recommend the arctic sections of the Yukon or Northwest Territories of Canada for you right now, or maybe Point Barrow, Alaska.
> 
> We could use some rain, but life is good otherwise.



I had a witty retort to this..............but it's so hot I forgot what it was..................


----------



## doenightmare

Summa sux - hope this helps.


----------



## Bob Shaw

Just so you know, it's cooler in Florida right now than it is here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Had lightning strike close enough by to blow the screen on my laptop. Thought I lost the whole thing, but once power came back on and I could connect to my larger monitor I use for work it was just the screen, which I never use. Crisis avoided, narrowly. Spent the rest of the afternoon doing a total system backup and system image on an external hard drive. 

That was some sho nuff impressive lightning.


----------



## blood on the ground

Got a bunch of heat lightning west of me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> Got a bunch of heat lightning west of me



You's jis tryin to make me slap da taste outta you mouf ain'tcha?


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You's jis tryin to make me slap da taste outta you mouf ain'tcha?



Pokin a mean dawg!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

Clouds and very pleasant out this morning!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You's jis tryin to make me slap da taste outta you mouf ain'tcha?



We got some clouds last night, and one good flash and crash and then it cleared up. Strangest thing I've seen in a while.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> We got some clouds last night, and one good flash and crash and then it cleared up. Strangest thing I've seen in a while.



Go to Midtown Atl. You'll pass that mark in the first 30 seconds.


----------



## Bob Shaw

My yard was burning-up, all the storms around the past few days by-passed us. I checked the radar, not rain anywhere around and none appeared headed for us, so, I decided to water the yard. After the 3rd set of the sprinkler, and about $20 of water, I hear a loud clap of thunder, and in a few minutes it started to rain, rained about 3/4 inch in 30 minutes and has continued to rain for several hours, here in Sharpsburg, near Newnan. Where was the rain when I looked?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Bob Shaw said:


> My yard was burning-up, all the storms around the past few days by-passed us. I checked the radar, not rain anywhere around and none appeared headed for us, so, I decided to water the yard. After the 3rd set of the sprinkler, and about $20 of water, I hear a loud clap of thunder, and in a few minutes it started to rain, rained about 3/4 inch in 30 minutes and has continued to rain for several hours, here in Sharpsburg, near Newnan. Where was the rain when I looked?



That's what you've gotta do, that or wash and wax a car or two.


----------



## blood on the ground

Much lower humidity this morning ... Not exactly perfect but better for sure!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> Much lower humidity this morning ... Not exactly perfect but better for sure!



Enjoy it while you can. It'll go back up tomorrow.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Enjoy it while you can. It'll go back up tomorrow.



It is still humid here and as foggy as all get out as well. We've had rain here in Heard County every day for the last week it seems. Bucket as the house had a good 2.5-3 inches in it last night when I dumped it out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Just one more reason I should live in Montana. Monday's weather in Montana, Idaho and Wyoming was perfect, for me at least. 

http://www.climatedepot.com/2016/07...s-snow-reported-in-montana-idaho-and-wyoming/


----------



## doenightmare

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just one more reason I should live in Montana. Monday's weather in Montana, Idaho and Wyoming was perfect, for me at least.
> 
> http://www.climatedepot.com/2016/07...s-snow-reported-in-montana-idaho-and-wyoming/



Does July snow out west predict anything about our coming fall and winter?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

doenightmare said:


> Does July snow out west predict anything about our coming fall and winter?



Nope. But............Nah, I'll leave that for DDD.


----------



## doenightmare

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope. But............Nah, I'll leave that for DDD.



So I got to wait until January for a winter weather forecast?


----------



## keithsto

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just one more reason I should live in Montana. Monday's weather in Montana, Idaho and Wyoming was perfect, for me at least.
> 
> http://www.climatedepot.com/2016/07...s-snow-reported-in-montana-idaho-and-wyoming/



Man I love Montana.  Gotta get back out there soon.  The only place that the sheer beauty of the landscape will bring you to tears.  The man upstairs did good when he created that land.


----------



## Lukikus2

That's a solid sheet of rain blowing off the roof. We had pea size hail for over 15 minutes. 95 degees to 77 in 15 minutes! I love watching this show.


----------



## Crakajak

Hopefully only 12 weeks until it starts to cool off. I need a snow day bad.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Still BONE DRY IMBY!


----------



## smokey30725

We had some good storms this weekend. Waited one out yesterday to go fishing. It felt like we were in a rain forest. I don't think I've ever sweated that much. I had a steady stream dripping off of me. Miserable. And we only caught one tiny bream. Summer still sucks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> We had some good storms this weekend. Waited one out yesterday to go fishing. It felt like we were in a rain forest. I don't think I've ever sweated that much. I had a steady stream dripping off of me. Miserable. And we only caught one tiny bream. Summer still sucks.



Fish don't like to sweat either.


----------



## DDD

Looking down range the heat is inbound.  Really good heat wave indicated but it's shown this before.  Just a good indicator that there is no end in sight.  This summer has been a hot one... I hope we make up for it in Winter Weather Thread 2016/2017.  

With the strong El Nino that we had this past winter, history tells us that typically we cash in the following winter with extreme cold and 2-3 winter weather events be it ice or snow.

I keep saying and the odds have to play in my favor... we are way over due for a crippling ice storm from NC down to Birmingham... will this be the year?  No idea, but we are due...

Now... just think about January / February temps... don't you feel cooler?


----------



## doenightmare

Heard this has been the hottest summer since 2011 - and it sucks really really bad.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

doenightmare said:


> Heard this has been the hottest summer since 2011 - and it sucks really really bad.



It's been hotter and drier.  As long as my AC is working I'm good to go.


----------



## DDD

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's been hotter and drier.  As long as my AC is working I'm good to go.



I'm gonna slide over there and turn it off tonight just for fun.


----------



## Bob Shaw

DDD said:


> Looking down range the heat is inbound.  Really good heat wave indicated but it's shown this before.  Just a good indicator that there is no end in sight.  This summer has been a hot one... I hope we make up for it in Winter Weather Thread 2016/2017.
> 
> With the strong El Nino that we had this past winter, history tells us that typically we cash in the following winter with extreme cold and 2-3 winter weather events be it ice or snow.
> 
> I keep saying and the odds have to play in my favor... we are way over due for a crippling ice storm from NC down to Birmingham... will this be the year?  No idea, but we are due...
> 
> Now... just think about January / February temps... don't you feel cooler?



See what you went and did? Now I gotta go to Florida.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Man we were right under that booger of a cell yesterday afternoon. Very impressive, constant C/G lightning and about 1.5" of rain in about 30 - 45 minutes. It was a sho nuff frog strangler.


----------



## shakey gizzard

doenightmare said:


> Heard this has been the hottest summer since 2011 - and it sucks really really bad.


10 more days in the 90's will brake the consecutive record of 39!


DDD said:


> Looking down range the heat is inbound.  Really good heat wave indicated but it's shown this before.  Just a good indicator that there is no end in sight.  This summer has been a hot one... I hope we make up for it in Winter Weather Thread 2016/2017.
> 
> With the strong El Nino that we had this past winter, history tells us that typically we cash in the following winter with extreme cold and 2-3 winter weather events be it ice or snow.
> 
> I keep saying and the odds have to play in my favor... we are way over due for a crippling ice storm from NC down to Birmingham... will this be the year?  No idea, but we are due...
> 
> Now... just think about January / February temps... don't you feel cooler?


I'm ready! 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man we were right under that booger of a cell yesterday afternoon. Very impressive, constant C/G lightning and about 1.5" of rain in about 30 - 45 minutes. It was a sho nuff *frog strangler*.



I need one bad! Dogwoods and azaleas are hurt'n!


----------



## shakey gizzard

It's that time!


----------



## blood on the ground

Kinda cool out this morning... Probably would be that bad if it wasn't for the breeze! Forecasted high today is 59 and blue skies so it should be a good day to work in the yard!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> Kinda cool out this morning... Probably would be that bad if it wasn't for the breeze! Forecasted high today is 59 and blue skies so it should be a good day to work in the yard!



You bumped your head again, didn't you?


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You bumped your head again, didn't you?



.... Dreamin ....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> .... Dreamin ....



California or N. Ga?


----------



## DDD

I just updated the Met Shack page.  If you think it's hot outside now... just wait until the weekend.  Make sure your A/C works is all I can say.


----------



## Crakajak

Here's hoping for winter.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Crakajak said:


> Here's hoping for winter.



You're a glutton aren't you?


----------



## NCHillbilly

Winter sucks. Big time. Bring the heat.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> Winter sucks. Big time. Bring the heat.


Move to Florida with the rest of the Yankees


----------



## Crakajak

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're a glutton aren't you?



Any relief is better than no relief.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Crakajak said:


> Any relief is better than no relief.



I wondered about gettin a pile of ice bags and just laying on them. You know, like that fat outta shape dog at UGA does.


----------



## smokey30725

I'm so over summer...............................


----------



## Crakajak

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wondered about gettin a pile of ice bags and just laying on them. You know, like that fat outta shape dog at UGA does.



I have stuck my head in an ice machine for a few minutes down at the quik stop.Just to get some relief.


----------



## spydermon

whats the word on winter predictions?  wet or dry?


----------



## StriperrHunterr

spydermon said:


> whats the word on winter predictions?  wet or dry?



Some days wet, some days dry. A chance of some crunchy rain every so often. Some days cold, others colder, some quite pleasant.


----------



## Da Possum

NCHillbilly said:


> Winter sucks. Big time. Bring the heat.



true dat.....


----------



## NCHillbilly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Move to Florida with the rest of the Yankees



They're all up here til it frosts. Seems to me like the yankees are the ones who can't stand the heat. Southern boys thrive in it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> They're all up here til it frosts. Seems to me like the yankees are the ones who can't stand the heat. Southern boys thrive in it.



Soon as I win the Lottery I'm puttin me a two story doublewide up in Montana and gettin out of this place.


----------



## Lukikus2

Caught another one


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Lukikus2 said:


> Caught another one



Awww, no double.


----------



## Lukikus2

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Awww, no double.



It' there above it.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Lukikus2 said:


> It' there above it.



I sit corrected. Apologies.


----------



## smokey30725

So............hot...................


----------



## Bstevens792

Pretty stormy here for the last week storms pretty bad every afternoon


----------



## NCHillbilly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Soon as I win the Lottery I'm puttin me a two story doublewide up in Montana and gettin out of this place.



I'll come help defend you against attacking trout.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> I'll come help defend you against attacking trout.


You've got a deal. I'll even put up a single story doublewide bunkhouse for you and Nic to stay in.


----------



## Crakajak

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You've got a deal. I'll even put up a single story doublewide bunkhouse for you and Nic to stay in.



You would need another one for people to visit and just sit and listen to the conversations.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Crakajak said:


> You would need another one for people to visit and just sit and listen to the conversations.



Fine, we'll put in a single wide guest house but Nic and Hillbilly get to vet who comes and who doesn't.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fine, we'll put in a single wide guest house but Nic and Hillbilly get to vet who comes and who doesn't.



#Phrasing


----------



## Crakajak

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fine, we'll put in a single wide guest house but Nic and Hillbilly get to vet who comes and who doesn't.


FYI I have some muscadine wine that is fitting for sitting around the campfire.Does  that get me in?Nic????? NCHB?????


----------



## Bob Shaw

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Move to Florida with the rest of the Yankees


 Don't knock Florida, its cooler here right now than Atlanta.


----------



## blood on the ground

Supposed to be warm the next couple of days!


----------



## blood on the ground

Got a little thunder in the 30132 at the moment! I'd be be happy if it rained all day!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You've got a deal. I'll even put up a single story doublewide bunkhouse for you and Nic to stay in.



I'm liking this idea a lot. Will you buy us some elk and mule deer and moose and sheep and antelope and buffalo tags in the fall?


----------



## blood on the ground

Man at the lightning!!! Setting outside watching this one blow through.... It's cooled down and rain is just starting! Love a good storm!


----------



## blood on the ground

Hey Messican... I'm hearing whispers we might have a lil something brewing in the Gulf! What's your thoughts?


----------



## fountain

We need rain some kind of bad..and lots of it.  I'm reading that we are looking at below average rainfall for the cooler months.  Not goof.  It's bad dry now and looking to get worse


----------



## smokey30725

We had a good storm come through last night. Lasted over an hour with good, steady rainfall. It was wonderful. Except for the fact that it was still 81 degrees at midnight with a heat index that made it still feel like 86. Last several days have been scorchers.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Flash flood watch here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> Flash flood watch here.


Nope, we are under a watch, you are under a warning now. Could get touchy over the next few days. Make sure your water wings are fully inflated.

HEY!!!! How come I'm not Banded #1 anymore???


----------



## smokey30725

I bet Hillbilly just tucks one of those dachshunds under each arm and he's good to go. Little boogers can move in the water. Had a friend who used to take his duck hunting. That dog lived to retrieve a duck.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> I bet Hillbilly just tucks one of those dachshunds under each arm and he's good to go. Little boogers can move in the water. Had a friend who used to take his duck hunting. That dog lived to retrieve a duck.



Must have been a Teal retriever...


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, we are under a watch, you are under a warning now. Could get touchy over the next few days. Make sure your water wings are fully inflated.
> 
> HEY!!!! How come I'm not Banded #1 anymore???



and im not banded #2!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Weinerwaterwings. All organic, free range flotation.


----------



## smokey30725

NCHillbilly said:


> Weinerwaterwings. All organic, free range flotation.



I have beagles. They would act like they are ready to save my life, but the first time something edible floated by, they would abandon me with the speed of a ninja.


----------



## NCHillbilly

smokey30725 said:


> I have beagles. They would act like they are ready to save my life, but the first time something edible floated by, they would abandon me with the speed of a ninja.



  The wieners are the same way. I kept beagles for many years, the two breeds have almost the same personality.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Looking forward to NCH's winter storm stories..


----------



## jbird1

Finally spitting a little bit here in N Ga....it's kinda been anticlimactic from the forecasted big rains.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

jbird1 said:


> Finally spitting a little bit here in N Ga....it's kinda been anticlimactic from the forecasted big rains.



All I ask is no storms tonight, and light winds. Rain I can deal with.


----------



## smokey30725

We got a good soaker last night. Boy, do we ever need it. Would love to see another few inches over the next several days.


----------



## jbird1

Been sunny all day after that little sprinkle...so much for all the flood warnings going into the week.  The mets were talking about erasing the rain deficit this week.  Oh well....


----------



## Lukikus2

Found myself looking up when a rainbow was directly overhead.


----------



## Lukikus2

...


----------



## Lukikus2

That reoccuring low in the gulf. How long is it going to hang? Gonna be a wet winter ain't it?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Lukikus2 said:


> That reoccuring low in the gulf. How long is it going to hang? Gonna be a wet winter ain't it?



Not a clue. 

As to the winter. Old wives tale says count the number of foggy mornings in August to know how many snows you'll have in the winter.

We've had 2 or 3 already.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

If you can find a cloud free sky late tonight you might want to give this a gander.

http://earthsky.org/astronomy-essentials/everything-you-need-to-know-perseid-meteor-shower


----------



## blood on the ground

Going to look like da firs gulf war inthu sky tanite!


----------



## NCHillbilly

I wish they wouldn't always schedule these meteor showers after midnight. Don't they realize people have to go to work in the morning?


----------



## Lukikus2

blood on the ground said:


> Going to look like da firs gulf war inthu sky tanite!



Shock and awe! 



NCHillbilly said:


> I wish they wouldn't always schedule these meteor showers after midnight. Don't they realize people have to go to work in the morning?



Four reels


----------



## Crakajak

NCHillbilly said:


> I wish they wouldn't always schedule these meteor showers after midnight. Don't they realize people have to go to work in the morning?



Video it with your phone on the pikanic table b4 you go to bed and watch it tomorrow.


----------



## MariettaDawg

jbird1 said:


> Been sunny all day after that little sprinkle...so much for all the flood warnings going into the week.  The mets were talking about erasing the rain deficit this week.  Oh well....



Yeah, models and mets both blew this one.


----------



## Bob Shaw

Where's that system going when it stops going west, due east back towards us or northeast?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Checked at 2am  No meteors  once again they lied about the Persieds  
The Geminids in the cold of winter are better, always


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Checked at 2am  No meteors  once again they lied about the Persieds
> The Geminids in the cold of winter are better, always



Been looking off and on all night and have only seen 1...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Bob Shaw said:


> Where's that system going when it stops going west, due east back towards us or northeast?


Nothing. It is going to fade away just like Bob Dylan


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

About 15 more days in the 90's then the pattern backs off a few degrees  

Your welcome


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Checked at 2am  No meteors  once again they lied about the Persieds
> The Geminids in the cold of winter are better, always



Hey Tycho you need to go outside as I know your lovely wife hasn't let you take the roof off this house too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hey Tycho you need to go outside as I know your lovely wife hasn't let you take the roof off this house too.


Monon. I was outside


----------



## jbird1

...annnnnnnnnnd a deluge w/ thunder.  Smh at this week's forecasting.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

jbird1 said:


> ...annnnnnnnnnd a deluge w/ thunder.  Smh at this week's forecasting.



Now we know where the 30% is.......


----------



## jbird1

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now we know where the 30% is.......



Due to the Olympic coverage, Chesley has gotten a few looks.  His Wizometer has been more akin to a roulette wheel this week.


----------



## Lukikus2

Caught another. No gold.


----------



## Lukikus2

Interesting clouds


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

jbird1 said:


> Due to the Olympic coverage, Chesley has gotten a few looks.  His Wizometer has been more akin to a roulette wheel this week.


I only watch Jennifer Valdez and Ella Dorsey  
They don't whiz on the weather


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

A little bird told me DDD will be firing up the winter weather thread tonight. 

Y'all don't want to miss this. 

Werd! !!


----------



## gunnurse

Oh boy!!! WWW time (winter weather wizard). I read where the Farmers Almanac prognosticators have promised a c-c-c-cold eastern half winter. We'll see.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

69° here at da crib. Lovin it!!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

58* in my holler this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> 58* in my holler this morning.



Made it down to 64° here this morning. Hoping once the sun sets it will cool off fast enough to open the windows, but I'm not holdin my breath for that just yet.


----------



## smokey30725

Aaaaaannnnnndddddddd.............it's warm and muggy again.....


----------



## doenightmare

smokey30725 said:


> Aaaaaannnnnndddddddd.............it's warm and muggy again.....



Miggy is slacking off again.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Made it down to 64° here this morning. Hoping once the sun sets it will cool off fast enough to open the windows, but I'm not holdin my breath for that just yet.



Had mine open all summer. Never owned an A/C in my life, except in vehicles.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

doenightmare said:


> Miggy is slacking off again.



Shush it bee chaser. My bet is mid-september to break these 90's. I gotz mo time lef.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Dog gone it was brutal out there today.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dog gone it was brutal out there today.



Where have you been??.........Today was actually kind nice compared to what we have had over the last couple of weeks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Where have you been??.........Today was actually kind nice compared to what we have had over the last couple of weeks



I've been out there every day, but yesterday was like being in Knoxville, it sucker.


----------



## Crakajak

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dog gone it was brutal out there today.



If you don't hurry up and turn the weather over to DDD several members gonna have a talk wif you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Crakajak said:


> If you don't hurry up and turn the weather over to DDD several members gonna have a talk wif you.



I haven't had any good severe weather to keep me up on the puter all night in a couple of years or better. I'm not turnin nothin over to that zebra. 

Now, just posted this one in the new Sept. Severe Weather thread in the Met Shack, but want to make sure it get's maximum coverage, since most on here don't know how to navigate this site. 

It is a tropical wave just coming off of the coast of Africa (I believe I mentioned I was watching for this one a few days ago) and it has good potential to turn into a real booger. 

Here's the  current .gif, keeping in mind that it is way too many days out for any sort of accuracy of development and landfall, but still it looks like it will be a good one to watch.


----------



## SGADawg

Hey Miguel, us Coffee Co. boys are under a Tropical Storm Warning right now. I have seen reports that we may get 6+ inches of rain with 50mph winds gusting to 70mph.  What say you?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

It's fixing to get rough in south Ga, all the way to Augusta.


----------



## Lukikus2

Miguel,
Your gif isn't working here or in the shack. Would like to see it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Lukikus2 said:


> Miguel,
> Your gif isn't working here or in the shack. Would like to see it.



Nope, just looked at it. Stupid .gif files. 

That's what I get for going over my pay grade and trying to predict tropical systems. Elfiii doesn't pay me to do those anyway.


----------



## Lukikus2

Elfiii
Pay the man!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes




----------



## Lukikus2

I'm in a tornado warning zone right now. Lake Co. Fl. I hate this stuff!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hermine just took a jog to the NE. Looks like Steinhatchee is in trouble.


----------



## Lukikus2

Had a major noise maker come in from behind and we hunkered down in the bathroom. Good so far, lights were flickering but still on.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Lukikus2 said:


> Had a major noise maker come in from behind and we hunkered down in the bathroom. Good so far, lights were flickering but still on.



Y'all hang tight. It's liable to be a long night


----------



## Lukikus2

News is saying it took out trees and power poles just blocks over. We have electricity but the bottom half of the neighborhood is dark. Sirens been going for awhile. The pressure change was ridiculous.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Not looking good at Alligator Point


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not looking good at Alligator Point



Drunkbro was driving to Destin this morning to go fishing....LOL!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

blood on the ground said:


> Drunkbro was driving to Destin this morning to go fishing....LOL!


Drunkbro, and other points westward of alligator point should be in pretty good shape.............The wind will be pushing offshore, and not as much rain.

From the looks of the current radar there is a good onshore push there at 
Alligator point, and the storm surge there could be pretty good


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> Drunkbro was driving to Destin this morning to go fishing....LOL!



He went a long way out of his way if he went through Alligator Point.


----------



## maker4life

Left Suwannee,Fl at 2:00 this afternoon right before high tide. Water was rising but it wasnt ridiculously high. Got word it never went down, really concerned about what tomorrow will look like down there.

Starting to get fairly strong winds in Cairo now. Next two hours should be interesting but I think we may be just west enough miss the worst.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

61 amazing degrees this morning at da crib.


----------



## blood on the ground

Summa went by to fas !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> Summa went by to fas !!!


----------



## smokey30725

blood on the ground said:


> Summa went by to fas !!!



Where I'm at, it ain't gone anywhere. It's lingering like a bunch of gypsy squatters. Heat, humidity, bugs, dried up lawns.......summer sucks.


----------



## NCHillbilly

54 degrees here this morning.


----------



## Crakajak

smokey30725 said:


> Where I'm at, it ain't gone anywhere. It's lingering like a bunch of gypsy squatters. Heat, humidity, bugs, dried up lawns.......summer sucks.



Yep, I feel like a piece of meat that has been in a dehydrator for 3 months.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> 54 degrees here this morning.



Sounds pleasant.. 
won't be long and the flood of leaf lookers will be there!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

smokey30725 said:


> Where I'm at, it ain't gone anywhere. It's lingering like a bunch of gypsy squatters. Heat, humidity, bugs, dried up lawns.......summer sucks.



Do you have Gnats to go with the heat, and humidity??.........If not I don't want to hear it!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Where is my cooler weather?


----------



## blood on the ground

Migmack said:


> Where is my cooler weather?



Hey Messican... would you show Migmack some cooler weather


----------



## NCHillbilly

55 here this morning, Fuzzy.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Migmack said:


> Where is my cooler weather?



Be here in 3wks!


----------



## smokey30725

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Do you have Gnats to go with the heat, and humidity??.........If not I don't want to hear it!!



Gnats, skeeters, wasps, yellow jackets, horseflies, ticks, you name it, we've got 'em. Dang wasps are awful right now. Can't hardly walk around the yard without them buzzing around everywhere. Had a huge horsefly bang itself against the truck window the other morning. Glad he was outside and not in the cab with me. This miserable hot weather seems to embolden the critters. We are looking at a balmy 95 today with high humidity. Again.


----------



## grizzlyblake

I wish it would be like this year round, with just some more rain. 

I like the early snaps of fall, but once winter settles in and everything is brown and you can see a half mile through the dead skeletonized woods I hate it. 

Flip flops win out over ear warmers every time for me.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Smokey skeered of bugs?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Migmack said:


> Where is my cooler weather?





blood on the ground said:


> Hey Messican... would you show Migmack some cooler weather



Sure, I posted it in the Met Shack a day or two ago. Tell him to wander on over there.


----------



## smokey30725

NCHillbilly said:


> Smokey skeered of bugs?



you act like you've seen me swatting my badminton racket at flying bugs.....................I hate them with a passion usually reserved for politicians and poison ivy.


----------



## blood on the ground

Rain  ....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> Rain  ....



It's gettin rough out there ain't it?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

This fall color map is pretty dang accurate, if last year can be used as a gauge. 

https://smokymountains.com/fall-foliage-map/


----------



## smokey30725

Someone, anyone, please tell me that relief is on the way. I'm doing cross country training with my son on Saturday mornings and it's brutal, even in the shade. And Saturday afternoon we tried to have a range session and couldn't hardly focus for sweat dripping down all over us. I'm over it. I don't see how anyone can love humidity and heat that requires one to change clothes after 30 minutes outside.


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's gettin rough out there ain't it?


I did get a nice little shower around 6pm today. Rained for about 45 min.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> This fall color map is pretty dang accurate, if last year can be used as a gauge.
> 
> https://smokymountains.com/fall-foliage-map/



that's a great map! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Flatlander

Everyday I watch my radar app. Hoping for some rain. The past 2 days have shown nice, huge green/yellow coming my way. Then there must be something in the atmosphere over my house that dries up moisture because you can place bets on the rain swirling around my house matrix style or disappearing then re-appearing once the cell gets past me.


----------



## PappyHoel

Rain Saturday and Sunday because that's the only chance I have for hunting


----------



## Crakajak

Flatlander said:


> Everyday I watch my radar app. Hoping for some rain. The past 2 days have shown nice, huge green/yellow coming my way. Then there must be something in the atmosphere over my house that dries up moisture because you can place bets on the rain swirling around my house matrix style or disappearing then re-appearing once the cell gets past me.



Visit the food plot forum. Someone can tell you how to do a proper rain dance.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Man, wait till y'all see the daytime temps forecast for the end of the month.


----------



## MariettaDawg

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man, wait till y'all see the daytime temps forecast for the end of the month.



You're just a tease. I'm so miserable that I'm about to cry and you start with this?


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man, wait till y'all see the daytime temps forecast for the end of the month.



Do tell !


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man, wait till y'all see the daytime temps forecast for the end of the month.



nighttime lows concern me with hay fields needing to keep growing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

gobbleinwoods said:


> nighttime lows concern me with hay fields needing to keep growing.



Oh it won't be anything that drastic. Still mid 80's during the day. We'll just creep down into the high 50's for a couple of nights, then it get's back into the mid 60's for night time temps. 

Of course all of this is 15 days away and is likely to change, for the warmer no doubt.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

The other thing I look for is winter creeping into the western Rockies. Here's this weeks forecast for Yellowstone, Wyoming. 

Won't be too awful long and I'll be turning this over to DDD. Mid October maybe???

https://weatherspark.com/forecasts/noaa/USA/82190/WY/Park+County/Yellowstone+National+Park


----------



## Crakajak

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The other thing I look for is winter creeping into the western Rockies. Here's this weeks forecast for Yellowstone, Wyoming.
> 
> Won't be too awful long and I'll be turning this over to DDD. Mid October maybe???
> 
> https://weatherspark.com/forecasts/noaa/USA/82190/WY/Park+County/Yellowstone+National+Park



Its about time .I do appreciate what you do during the summer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Crakajak said:


> Its about time .I do appreciate what you do during the summer.



Heck, I didn't have to do anything this summer. It was borrrrrring and hot. Now twisty spinny thingies.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The other thing I look for is winter creeping into the western Rockies. Here's this weeks forecast for Yellowstone, Wyoming.
> 
> Won't be too awful long and I'll be turning this over to DDD. Mid October maybe???
> 
> https://weatherspark.com/forecasts/noaa/USA/82190/WY/Park+County/Yellowstone+National+Park



Yep.  A friend in Montana has been sending pics and posting of mountain passes that have closed due to DDD type weather.


----------



## MariettaDawg

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh it won't be anything that drastic. Still mid 80's during the day. We'll just creep down into the high 50's for a couple of nights, then it get's back into the mid 60's for night time temps.
> 
> Of course all of this is 15 days away and is likely to change, for the warmer no doubt.



Given the current trend in the forecasts, it will remain in the 90's for the next five weeks despite the modeled puff of cool air. Fall or winter ain't never gonna happen.


----------



## Crakajak

Will it eva end?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Crakajak said:


> Will it eva end?



I'm beginning to wonder. 

Must be that Globble Worming they were talking about.


----------



## Crakajak

Now some are saying no LaNina.SO it still gonna be hot this wenter.


----------



## smokey30725

Yard is brown, trees are losing leaves, animals are everywhere looking for water. No relief in sight.


----------



## Lukikus2

Crakajak said:


> Now some are saying no LaNina.SO it still gonna be hot this wenter.



Not necessarily. What happens between now and the middle of next week could be interesting. Not only does a depression form over ground and is sitting out there spinning with nowhere to go....We have another on the way. Only a big jet stream push will stop it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Encouraging news.

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=10367191&postcount=8


----------



## MariettaDawg

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Encouraging news.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=10367191&postcount=8



I'll believe it when i feel it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

MariettaDawg said:


> I'll believe it when i feel it.



Here's what the NWS said today. I'm ready and they better not be teasing.


----------



## Lukikus2

What's happening?


----------



## Crakajak

BRING......IT.......ON.........SO ready for the 90 degree day to be over with.72 hours and counting.


----------



## blood on the ground

You no we've had a hot summer when we get excited about 80 degrees when it's almost October!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> You no we've had a hot summer when we get excited about 80 degrees when it's almost October!



I'm more excited about the 58° night time temps that are coming.


----------



## keithsto

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm more excited about the 58° night time temps that are coming.



Look at that, my man Miggy even typed out the ALT code for the degree symbol. 

Ready for turning the AC off and opening the windows at night!


----------



## JonathanG2013

I am going to Blairsville this weekend and it is supposed to be low in the upper 40's and high in the mid 70's. Will be nice.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

JonathanG2013 said:


> I am going to Blairsville this weekend and it is supposed to be low in the upper 40's and high in the mid 70's. Will be nice.


----------



## Crakajak

48 and counting


----------



## Patriot44

Just started the heat and the seats in the car and about to head souf. 43 heah. Got my shorts and hoodie warmed up for Jawga.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Care to guess where the cold front is sitting?


----------



## Crakajak

24 and still waiting.


----------



## Bob Shaw

I can handle the 80's and 70's, good motorcycle weather. But any colder than that and I'm heading south, and ride down there. If I have to turn on the heated seats, that's it for me. I hope the real cold stuff holds off until November, my wife has a doctor's appointment on the 2nd.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Ahhhhh, now that's more like it!!!


----------



## Crakajak

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ahhhhh, now that's more like it!!!



Exactly.I can get use to this.


----------



## keithsto

Fiddy sebm in Monroe on the way in to work this mornin.


----------



## Patriot44

Hoodies and shorts, hoodies and shorts, hoodies and shorts!


----------



## carver

Woke up to 52 at the cabin this morning, weather said it will be 43 tonight, feels great.


----------



## PaDawg

I don't know what you guys are talking about.  It's 10:20 and still 78° at my house!


----------



## KyDawg

It was just cold here today.


----------



## blood on the ground

Brrrr fityfo in Cartersville right now! I can't take much more!!! Brang on sprang!!!


----------



## blood on the ground




----------



## Miguel Cervantes

fitty juan here rat now. Haven't even hit the pre-sunsrise chill yet.


----------



## Nicodemus

57 degrees here, and it surely feels fine outside. Sky slam full of stars, and the only sound is the brush wolf serenade. Gonna be a fine day.


----------



## Robbie101

Miguel Cervantes said:


> fitty juan here rat now. Haven't even hit the pre-sunsrise chill yet.



Can you order us in some rain please sir.
Thank you


----------



## Crakajak

Bout time.............


----------



## Dustin Pate

46 on my front porch this morning in Heard County. Felt so dang good.


----------



## srb

Seems Matthew cat 4 Now,See if it makes it up to the southeast..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Dustin Pate said:


> 46 on my front porch this morning in Heard County. Felt so dang good.



Hiked the BHR approach to the AT and took it on up to the Blood Mountain Summit this morning. Passed a couple of gals that camped on the summit last night. They said it hit 38° there. 

Was a great day for an old man taking a good hike.


----------



## Matt.M

Latest GFS run for Matthew.


----------



## MariettaDawg

Pucker factor increasing.


----------



## Matt.M

Again, it's one model run.  Not a forecast.  

BUT that would not be good.


----------



## Robbie101

Whats the odds of that thing coming more west as we get closer. I saw this morning where there is a LP system coming in from the west. I'd trade out 3 good days of colder weather for hot weather and rain...... #someonepleasedoaraindance


----------



## Patriot44

Whole fam is in MB. Talked to dad last night and he has no intentions of evacuating. 

Had to have that discussion with my wife last night, who is not from the south. Men don't evac because looters don't evac.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Still uncertainty on the effect on the US track of Matthew. Both the timing and strength of the approaching front and the movement or lack thereof of the Atlantic riding high pressure systems will dictate it's eventual track.


----------



## MariettaDawg

Patriot44 said:


> Whole fam is in MB. Talked to dad last night and he has no intentions of evacuating.
> 
> Had to have that discussion with my wife last night, who is not from the south. Men don't evac because looters don't evac.



We may have to make a run to Georgetown from Marietta to protect some rental property.


----------



## Patriot44

MariettaDawg said:


> We may have to make a run to Georgetown from Marietta to protect some rental property.



Dad stayed during Hugo and we all went to Sumter to my uncle's. Slap wore out Sumter, more than home. 

Good luck brother!


----------



## malak05

Anticipate DDD/Miguels thoughts on latest model runs for Matthew. Some "interesting" runs for 12z GFS stays close to same solution, Euro & UKmet both have landfall around half way up east coast of Florida and cutting NE as it goes thru FL/GA border... and the Euro stalls the Hurricane just off the Savannah/HH coast for a prolonged period of rain and strong winds in the region.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Patriot44 said:


> Dad stayed during Hugo and we all went to Sumter to my uncle's. Slap wore out Sumter, more than home.
> 
> Good luck brother!



I was in Charlotte for Hugo. 

Everyone stay safe, and good luck on the properties and families.


----------



## blood on the ground

Maw n law is in Miami ....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

malak05 said:


> Anticipate DDD/Miguels thoughts on latest model runs for Matthew. Some "interesting" runs for 12z GFS stays close to same solution, Euro & UKmet both have landfall around half way up east coast of Florida and cutting NE as it goes thru FL/GA border... and the Euro stalls the Hurricane just off the Savannah/HH coast for a prolonged period of rain and strong winds in the region.



I dont give prognostication over hurricanes anymore. I let the pros play that game. It's like guessing where a woman wants to go for dinner.


----------



## Jeff C.

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I dont give prognostication over hurricanes anymore. I let the pros play that game. It's like guessing where a woman wants to go for dinner.



Where it was and where it is.


----------



## keithsto

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I dont give prognostication over hurricanes anymore. I let the pros play that game. It's like guessing where a woman wants to go for dinner.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

keithsto said:


>



Oh I care, I've just bombed on three tropical systems this year, and the pro's are just as likely to do the same. That high pressure ridge in the Atlantic can move or go away overnight or that approaching cold front they say is going to stall may not and they'd be left standing their with their clickers in their hands trying to explain to everyone on the SE / Fla coast why they were wrong and didn't have to spend thousands upon thousands boarding up. 

Too many variables. I'll stick to the small spinny things thank you very much. 

A very famous wise man once said; "A man's gotta know his limitations".


----------



## keithsto

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh I care, I've just bombed on three tropical systems this year, and the pro's are just as likely to do the same. That high pressure ridge in the Atlantic can move or go away overnight or that approaching cold front they say is going to stall may not and they'd be left standing their with their clickers in their hands trying to explain to everyone on the SE / Fla coast why they were wrong and didn't have to spend thousands upon thousands boarding up.
> 
> Too many variables. I'll stick to the small spinny things thank you very much.
> 
> A very famous wise man once said; "A man's gotta know his limitations".



Pic was in reference to your comment about guessing where a woman wants to go for dinner.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

keithsto said:


> Pic was in reference to your comment about guessing where a woman wants to go for dinner.



Got it.


----------



## Robbie101

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got it.



Can we just get a little rain. Just a little. Don't need feet. Just an inch or so over about a weeks time would be lovely!!!


----------



## malak05

Umm... this storm track for Matthew is just wild on Models most all coming to a general Idea for impacts in Florida and Georgia will share the model gifs for fun as they are crazy to look at


----------



## Robbie101

malak05 said:


> Umm... this storm track for Matthew is just wild on Models most all coming to a general Idea for impacts in Florida and Georgia will share the model gifs for fun as they are crazy to look at




You say GA, how far West can we expect rain you think?


----------



## malak05

Here's the GFS rain totals for the 12z run today total rainfall by Saturday night. The West side of storm will not be throwing off rain bands it's general the dry side so other then SE sector not gonna see alot of rain from it in Mid-West Georgia.

I couldn't get the GIFs to load but essentially models in past 24 hours continue to show westward trend and either hugging the coast of FL/GA or making landfall and basically running up I-95 until crosses GA/FL border and starts a slow track off coast but impacts would be expected from Storm Surge/Rain/Wind in the Coastal regions and surrounding counties.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I wouldn't rule out some decent showers far inland in Georgia along with some steady gusts thrown off from Matty as it moves up the NE FL & SE GA coast. The heaviest precip and winds will obviously be along the coastal areas along with wind driven tidal rises. 

The good news for Coastal GA is we aren't under a full moon so no spring tide to enhance flooding potential from any wind driven surge. The nominal tidal levels are around 6.7' for the next couple of days. The bad news is extremly low lying basins such as the Altamaha will see a rise in water in the general low lying areas. The best news is due to drought conditions upstream the river is running about two feet lower than normal. Still, with enhanced local rainfall from Matty expect some flooding timber as far north as the Fort Barrington Park area, but I don't expect anything greater than what would normally be seen in a high river flow.

What the unknown variable is wind driven water levels. Just as I have experienced in Savannah during extreme winder storms where the wind drove all of the water out of the rivers at low tide, the opposite effect will be seen with wind actually driving the flow inland creating a "piling up" effect, compounded by locally heavy rainfall. 

Expect winds well inland of the system to effect conditions in a negative way. The front to our NW won't have any effect on Matty until it gets well into the SC coastal areas. Given a current 10 miles an hour travel it could spell a lot of trouble for folks down on the coast of GA.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Total QPF (Quantative Precipitation Forecast) does give us a chance at around .5 inches (better than nothing) of rain on Friday. Not a guarantee, but the cold front not being near us does enhance the conditions for this to be possible. 

This is the NAM model which keeps Matty off shore from the congruent tracks carrying it more along the coast so move the conditions and totals of these maps inland and amplify them accordingly.






Given the effective wind field of such a massive storm expect 35 kt winds (40 mph) well inland in Georgia. We aren't talking gust, we are talking constant winds. So outdoor activities such as camping and hunting are going to be a challenge at best. Again, this is the NAM, so move the values in and up accordingly, based on the current NHC forecast track of Matty.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Here's the COD wind animation. As you can see the wind field will be expansive and enhanced the further north and west the track that Matty takes relative to this animation.






This is COD's total precip accumulation graphic. As you will notice it shows a diminished accumulation for up in N. Ga. as opposed  to the NAM maps below. This is only a forecast and is not a set in stone map. Coastal areas could and most likely will see well over 10 inches of rainfall from Matty.


----------



## blood on the ground

Maw n law is about a mile from the beach between fort Lauderdale and Miami!


----------



## blood on the ground

She said they were not evacuating ... She said they will be fine! Mmm Kay!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> She said they were not evacuating ... She said they will be fine! Mmm Kay!!!



I hope and pray she is right. Typically the SW side of a lesser hurricane is the safest. This isn't a lesser hurricane.

Jamaica was further away from Matthew than she will be and they got a good throttlin.


----------



## blood on the ground

She said she grew up there and has never evacuated ... I tried to tell her thisans different!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> She said she grew up there and has never evacuated ... I tried to tell her thisans different!



You can't tell women anything. It's built into their genes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Matty is in range of my GRLevel 3 radar now. I get to do my own tracking and monitoring and not have to look at the national products.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Velocity kills, along with torrential rain. 

Here is a screenshot showing the velocity of a cell and tops of the storm in one of the bands. 62kts / 72.5mph with tops nearing 4 miles. This exhibits just how big and powerful this monster is. 

The ma-n-law might be in for a surprise if it doesn't turn a little northward soon.


----------



## malak05

Happy Tracking this definitely is a beast and evacation matters are a mess at this point hopefully people prepare and hunker down and stay safe. It's still intensifying at core and Bahamas are gonna have little impact on that


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

malak05 said:


> Happy Tracking this definitely is a beast and evacation matters are a mess at this point hopefully people prepare and hunker down and stay safe. It's still intensifying at core and Bahamas are gonna have little impact on that



Indeed sir. 

I expect a Cat 4 landfall in FL if it doesn't turn. Even if it doesn't landfall the effective range of insane winds and weather reach well outside of the core. I fear some locals may be underestimating the power of this storm.

But then, I also understand the concept of "stay in place and protect your property" in the aftermath.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Conditions at Nassau International Airport right now.


----------



## malak05

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCPAT4+shtml/061454.shtml

Back to a Cat 4 Hurricane and well continue to strength for awhile before landfall


----------



## malak05

Models are Models and nothing is exact but 12z GFS has the Hurricane hugging coast and at times being on land thru Space Coast and then even had the eye in land over SAV region


----------



## keithsto

malak05 said:


> Models are Models and nothing is exact but 12z GFS has the Hurricane hugging coast and at times being on land thru Space Coast and then even had the eye in land over SAV region



I have friends who have family & in-laws in Titusville, FL.  They aren't evacuating.  I just don't understand that mentality.


----------



## Dustin Pate

keithsto said:


> I have friends who have family & in-laws in Titusville, FL.  They aren't evacuating.  I just don't understand that mentality.



I've got some friends just up from there in Edgewater. I just talked to them. They flew out to Texas yesterday to stay with their son. They live in a Park model retirement community right on the Indian River. They got out while they still could. They did say that a mandatory was issued this morning, so they would have left regardless.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

malak05 said:


> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCPAT4+shtml/061454.shtml
> 
> Back to a Cat 4 Hurricane and well continue to strength for awhile before landfall



I called that one huh?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Adopted neice and newly wed are riding their honeymoon out on a cruise ship somewhere around Key West.


----------



## Lukikus2

Thought I would get a reprieve untill the a.m. But these bands are getting serious. Flagler pier is already tearing apart. Idiots will die in this one. Sad to say. To the rest of you, take care.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Lukikus2 said:


> Thought I would get a reprieve untill the a.m. But these bands are getting serious. Flagler pier is already tearing apart. Idiots will die in this one. Sad to say. To the rest of you, take care.



Stay safe.


----------



## Lukikus2

Nicole? My better half keeps mentioning. Any truth?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Man what a wind field. It's gonna get bumpy for a couple of days.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Lukikus2 said:


> Nicole? My better half keeps mentioning. Any truth?



Right now Nicole is being a typical woman. Can't make up her mind, but current consensus doesn't bring her to Florida. We'll see. Heck, they don't know if Matthew will do a loop around a la Andrew and come back for more yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

From Stu Ostro on Twitter. Water in the river at Jacksonville is piling up due to wind. Now 3ft above expected normal level. This is not good with Matty still so far away.


----------



## mattuga

Miguel Cervantes said:


> From Stu Ostro on Twitter. Water in the river at Jacksonville is piling up due to wind. Now 3ft above expected normal level. This is not good with Matty still so far away.



Thank you very much for your knowledge and input, I am following closely.  I bet there are some under-insured and uninsured people of many different types losing their mind with anxiety over this one.  This is the type storm you have certain insurance coverage for but think you'll never need.


----------



## Lukikus2

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Right now Nicole is being a typical woman. Can't make up her mind, but current consensus doesn't bring her to Florida. We'll see. Heck, they don't know if Matthew will do a loop around a la Andrew and come back for more yet.



Sorry I asked. Uhm


----------



## Lukikus2

Hope no one is sword fishing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

mattuga said:


> Thank you very much for your knowledge and input, I am following closely.  I bet there are some under-insured and uninsured people of many different types losing their mind with anxiety over this one.  This is the type storm you have certain insurance coverage for but think you'll never need.



All lenders in florida require hurricane insurance to give you a mortgage, but that doesn't mean everyone has a mortgage or the insurance.


----------



## Lukikus2

Only the racetrack and shell stations have had gas for the last two days. Don't know why but a heads up.


----------



## Lukikus2

Florida is real lucky we aren't on a full moon. That's a plus.


----------



## Nicodemus

Lukikus2 said:


> Thought I would get a reprieve untill the a.m. But these bands are getting serious. Flagler pier is already tearing apart. Idiots will die in this one. Sad to say. To the rest of you, take care.





I used to do a lot of fishing off that pier. Hate to hear that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Lukikus2 said:


> Florida is real lucky we aren't on a full moon. That's a plus.


It's a big plus.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

This track for out to Tuesday just made things potentially bad to worse. Folks in Florida are all gonna be bald headed from pulling their hair out after Matty is done.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Tropical Storm force wind percentages.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Western Haiti got hammered. Mind you these folks are so poor they live in what would qualify as less than a shack up here, but that doesn't lessen the impact of what it has done to a very very poor country.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

The Atlantis Resort in the Bahamas took a thrashing too. Their hurricane windows weren't enough.


----------



## Jeff C.

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Western Haiti got hammered. Mind you these folks are so poor they live in what would qualify as less than a shack up here, but that doesn't lessen the impact of what it has done to a very very poor country.



233 dead I believe.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Recruits have been evacuated from Parris Island SC to the Logistics Base in Albany Ga. 

I bet you can count the number of times that has happened in history on one hand.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Now that Nicole is a Cat 2 and growing Ryan Maue posted this on Twitter.


----------



## DDD

It looks like the position of Matthew is more East than projected.  This would lean towards being a good thing.  The latest posting from the NHC has sort of taken Matthew East of where they were thinking on the last update.

Also, as I noted on Twitter, the position looks correct currently by the GFS and the NAM.  The NAM however takes the hurricane right onto the coast and in my opinion is a worst case scenario.

The GFS keeps the eye off the coast and would keep the stronger winds out in the ocean.

Still a long way to go, but if there is a silver lining hopefully this thing will stay off the coast.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

The entire NOAA.Gov site has crashed. Talk about bad timing. Glad I've got my GRLevel 3 radar.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

DDD said:


> It looks like the position of Matthew is more East than projected.  This would lean towards being a good thing.  The latest posting from the NHC has sort of taken Matthew East of where they were thinking on the last update.
> 
> Also, as I noted on Twitter, the position looks correct currently by the GFS and the NAM.  The NAM however takes the hurricane right onto the coast and in my opinion is a worst case scenario.
> 
> The GFS keeps the eye off the coast and would keep the stronger winds out in the ocean.
> 
> Still a long way to go, but if there is a silver lining hopefully this thing will stay off the coast.


General consensus is still a landfall or split the eye on Cape Canaveral.


----------



## DDD

Latest cone projection from NOAA.


----------



## DDD

Miguel Cervantes said:


> General consensus is still a landfall or split the eye on Cape Canaveral.



NOAA is now saying they don't believe the eye will make landfall anywhere. Which would jive with the GFS.


----------



## doenightmare

DDD said:


> NOAA is now saying they don't believe the eye will make landfall anywhere. Which would jive with the GFS.



That would be a blessing for sure.


----------



## DDD

doenightmare said:


> That would be a blessing for sure.



Sure, however the storm surge, gusty winds and rain will still be crazy.


----------



## blood on the ground

How's the fort Lauderdale area looking?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> How's the fort Lauderdale area looking?



Out of the zone for now. If Matty goes up the coast and takes a loop back SW all bets are off, but it should be a weaker storm at that point.


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Out of the zone for now. If Matty goes up the coast and takes a loop back SW all bets are off, but it should be a weaker storm at that point.



So at the moment no flooding either?


----------



## Wycliff

blood on the ground said:


> So at the moment no flooding either?



Ma-inlaw will be coming back home Blood


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> So at the moment no flooding either?



Folks I've talked to said it wasn't that bad down there. I guess "that bad" is relative to what you've put up with before?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

But then there are pics like this from South Beach.


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> But then there are pics like this from South Beach.



Thanks for the heads up brother!


----------



## RinggoldGa

That western eyewall nearly brushing the coast now.


----------



## malak05

The whole night has been a battle between a Outer eye wall and a inner eye wall both throwing off good wind speeds but when that goes on you won't have much growth in strength. It sorta now looks like the outer wall has won and is no inner wall left, bigger eye wall now and could've went thru a little weakening period. Still may never make landfall hopefully but be interesting to watch today as general consensus is will SLOWLY weaken as day goes on...but I do recall the hurricane that hit the panhandle of FL a few months back had some quick adjustments at last minute from track and also got stronger right before landfall which was not expected in forecast at that time so as always weather does what it wants sometimes not matter logic


----------



## malak05

RinggoldGa said:


> That western eyewall nearly brushing the coast now.



The Western eyewall definitely seems to be getting stronger this morning is seems to be wrapping up better then it has during this whole track and at the closet it's been to the coast thru this probably related getting more organized under one wall cloud may not get much stronger today but may hold its power a little better as day goes. The cameras out of Daytona are showing some pretty strong hurricane force winds sweeping in...

https://twitter.com/reedtimmerTVN/status/784388748868026369?ref_src=twsrc^tfw


----------



## Lukikus2

Florida got spared by the tide timing. Counties and States north are really going to have flooding promblems. There will be no low tides as the storm winds will hold the water in so expect high tides on top of high tides for as long as it lasts. Plus the surge.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Looks like Matty hugged the coast all day long so far. Jacksonville is having fits with high water.

Here's the current screen shots of the my radar a minute ago. Precip / Total Accumulated Precip & velocities.


----------



## Nicodemus

Please tell me that were gonna get at least a little rain out of all this? Still bad dry around here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Here's a good one for you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Nicodemus said:


> Please tell me that were gonna get at least a little rain out of all this? Still bad dry around here.


I wish I could Nic, but it just isn't there.


----------



## Lukikus2

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's a good one for you.





Old pic Mig. Did happen though. 

This thing is getting bigger, eye and bands? Cold front pushing in. Not a good scenario for tornado alley. The GoM is not cooled off yet.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Isn't that Daytona speedway pic from 5 years ago?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

gobbleinwoods said:


> Isn't that Daytona speedway pic from 5 years ago?



Probably. The internet will be full of such garbage soon. 

I tried pulling up coastal webcams of the Golden Isles and they are mostly all down.


----------



## Patriot44

Dad still won't leave. He knows when he does that his house will be empty when he returns. Have friends checking on him. Ugh, long next 24.


----------



## Backlasher82

gobbleinwoods said:


> Isn't that Daytona speedway pic from 5 years ago?



It's from 2009.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Here's an updated total accumulated precip radar screen shot.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

From the NWS, rainfall totals that can be expected in Ga.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

From Stu Ostro on Twitter, the surf is already over running the roads on Edisto, far ahead of Matthew's arrival.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Wow!!! Looks like SC and NC are really going to get hammered!!!


----------



## Patriot44

Dad is expecting 15 inches. Ouch.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Patriot44 said:


> Dad is expecting 15 inches. Ouch.



Hope he's got a good ladder and some waders. I certainly wouldn't want to be where he is.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Good Lord Matthew has put down some water overnight. Glad he's moving on out of here but folks in SC and NC are getting swamped big time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Looks like the Savannah River is way out at Ft. Pulaski, beating it's old flood stage level.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Charleston this morning

<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">NEW VIDEO: Charleston, SC seeing flooding conditions early this morning from heavy rainfall #SCwx #HurricaneMatthew pic.twitter.com/7Q8fePgDDo</p>— WeatherNation (@WeatherNation) October 8, 2016</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## gobbleinwoods

The power seems to still be on for now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Matthews track from start to landfall.

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">#Matthew&#39;s journey from the Caribbean to landfall in South Carolina. https://t.co/eKVFCbQP8i pic.twitter.com/LZrQ7P4hgV</p>— Ian Livingston (@islivingston) October 8, 2016</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## blood on the ground

Bring on some thunderstorms for all of Ga , Al


----------



## Patriot44

SC is torn slap to CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored and back. The news is not doing the destruction of this storm any justice. Dad has more than 20 trees down, and a missing 14' john boat.  Has no clue where it is; he pulled it out of the water and up on the bank and let it fill with rain water to hold it down. Gone.

Will be without power for at least a week. Every line within 5 miles is down.  Crazy that they were fine up until about 4pm yesterday and then it "broke lose" according to dad. Two solid hours of 100+ MPH winds after 12 inches of rain on an already saturated swampland.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

40° here at Casa de Miggy this morning. Loving every minute of it!!!

Sorry about your dad's place Patriot. Hope they get the power back on soon.


----------



## Patriot44

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 40° here at Casa de Miggy this morning. Loving every minute of it!!!
> 
> Sorry about your dad's place Patriot. Hope they get the power back on soon.



Fotie Foe hea. Talked to him last night. Still without power, only about 40% of stores open and they are sold out. Unbelievable how little coverage this storm is getting. Not to worry tho, South Carolinians are resilient, always have been!

Did have a friend that put a pic on FB where a grocery store without power had a "one day sale" the other day, got about 400 dollars worth of food for under a hundred. He was one of the lucky one's that had power come back on Sunday and could store it.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Been in the 30's every morning this week so far here.


----------



## Crakajak

NCHillbilly said:


> Been in the 30's every morning this week so far here.



But whens it going to snow?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Crakajak said:


> But whens it going to snow?



Flurries for NCHillbilly around November 5th. 

Don't tell DDD I said so.


----------



## JonathanG2013

NCHillbilly said:


> Been in the 30's every morning this week so far here.



You always seem to stay cold up there. Are you near Mount Mitchell at all?


----------



## Crakajak

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Flurries for NCHillbilly around November 5th.
> 
> Don't tell DDD I said so.



Maybe that system will tract to the S.E. and miss him


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Crakajak said:


> Maybe that system will tract to the S.E. and miss him



Doubt it, it is a weak system, thus only flurries, but we will see temps well into the sub-30's by that front. 

Just in time for the rut.


----------



## Crakajak

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Doubt it, it is a weak system, thus only flurries, but we will see temps well into the sub-30's by that front.
> 
> Just in time for the rut.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Crakajak said:


> But whens it going to snow?



Usually early November. I have seen 6" the day before Halloween, though.



JonathanG2013 said:


> You always seem to stay cold up there. Are you near Mount Mitchell at all?



Not real close, closer to Clingman's Dome and the main spine of the Smokies. The county I live in has the highest average elevation of any county east of the Rocky Mountains. 16 peaks over 6,000'.


----------



## whitetaco02

Are we ever going to get back in to a rainy type pattern?


----------



## elfiii

whitetaco02 said:


> Are we ever going to get back in to a rainy type pattern?



How about just one plain ole good soaking? I'm only asking for one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

whitetaco02 said:


> Are we ever going to get back in to a rainy type pattern?



Yes.


----------



## fountain

Think it may rain between now and the end of the year??  It sure ain't looking good from my view. 

We need some rain bad.  Mathew didn't drop much on us,but what was give was sure appreciated


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

whitetaco02 said:


> Are we ever going to get back in to a rainy type pattern?





elfiii said:


> How about just one plain ole good soaking? I'm only asking for one.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes.


I sure hope so!!...........It's terrible dry around here!!


Hopefully Hillary's tears will give us some relief!!............I'm not counting my blessings!!


----------



## blood on the ground

Some of the folks that were complaining about the heat and humidity all summer long are already complaining about it being cold !!!! I swear the Idjits around here complain about everything!!!


----------



## grizlbr

*Summers End Christiancatfishhole*

Just heard Christiancatfishhole will be closed all of Nov Dec & Jan


----------



## MariettaDawg

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wow!!! Looks like SC and NC are really going to get hammered!!!



Is there a map of actual rainfall? Luckily, it seems like he really underperformed.


----------



## savreds

MariettaDawg said:


> Is there a map of actual rainfall? Luckily, it seems like he really underperformed.



Not here in Savannah! I think the official total was just over 17"
I had about 20" of tidal surge in my shop at the house!!!


----------



## smokey30725

Yippee.........more days of nearly 90 degrees and no clouds..................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

MariettaDawg said:


> Is there a map of actual rainfall? Luckily, it seems like he really underperformed.


----------



## jmharris23

fountain said:


> Think it may rain between now and the end of the year??  It sure ain't looking good from my view.
> 
> We need some rain bad.  Mathew didn't drop much on us,but what was give was sure appreciated



I don't think it will rain til December...and that's only if we're lucky


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

jmharris23 said:


> I don't think it will rain til December...and that's only if we're lucky



And then it may be ice. 

Just where is DDD?


----------



## jmharris23

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And then it may be ice.
> 
> Just where is DDD?



With 3 consecutive 90 degree days forecast for the 3rd week of October, ice sounds kind of welcome. I figure it'll be 85 on Christmas Day.


----------



## blood on the ground

Triple D is missing and so is talkweather...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> Triple D is missing and so is talkweather...



And so is Julian Assange.............hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes




----------



## StriperrHunterr

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



The valid dates on that are too blurry to read. When might we get rain?


----------



## MariettaDawg

Never.  won't verify.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> The valid dates on that are too blurry to read. When might we get rain?



That was the GFS. Here's the total precip on the NAM through about 10am on Friday. Not looking too promising for the bulk of Georgia.


----------



## Robbie101

Does Marion County have a rain shield around it.... Dang man we need rain there. It's been 6+ weeks.


----------



## elfiii

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That was the GFS. Here's the total precip on the NAM through about 10am on Friday. Not looking too promising for the bulk of Georgia.



Carp.


----------



## Stonewall 2

Guess the food plots were a lot of wasted time, money and energy seed has been in the ground since 9/25 and gotten 2 showers at 1/2 each time and not looking like we will get any today in Madison Co.


----------



## elfiii

Stonewall 2 said:


> Guess the food plots were a lot of wasted time, money and energy seed has been in the ground since 9/25 and gotten 2 showers at 1/2 each time and not looking like we will get any today in Madison Co.



Can deer eat dust?


----------



## keithsto

NOAA Winter Outlook isn't looking good


----------



## Stonewall 2

elfiii said:


> Can deer eat dust?



I hope so, we have a lot of deer on our property as in 52 deer seen on 3 food plots at the end of last season by 3 hunters and they keep close to 20 acres of food plots mowed down once the acorns dry up. May need to plan on supplemental feeding this winter.


----------



## blood on the ground

Wind is crazy outside.... Changing direction every minute! I hunted this morning.. seen nothing but squirrels!


----------



## Crakajak

blood on the ground said:


> Wind is crazy outside.... Changing direction every minute! I hunted this morning.. seen nothing but squirrels!



They waiting on rain also.


----------



## blood on the ground

Crakajak said:


> They waiting on rain also.



I was willing to make it rain


----------



## NCHillbilly

Been raining all day here. Big change from yesterday-yesterday afternoon it was nearly 85. This afternoon, you could see your breath, highs in the 50s. Windy as all get out, too.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

NCHillbilly said:


> Been raining all day here. Big change from yesterday-yesterday afternoon it was nearly 85. This afternoon, you could see your breath, highs in the 50s. Windy as all get out, too.



I saw a report fom one of the news channels up there that were snow flurries on Clingmans Dome...........I think it was channel 13


----------



## Wycliff

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I saw a report fom one of the news channels up there that were snow flurries on Clingmans Dome...........I think it was channel 13



Wow, I was just up there this past weekend and it was nice and warm


----------



## jmharris23

NCHillbilly said:


> Been raining all day here. Big change from yesterday-yesterday afternoon it was nearly 85. This afternoon, you could see your breath, highs in the 50s. Windy as all get out, too.



At least you're getting your rain and cool weather. It's gonna be dry, dusty, and 80 degrees here in Middle Georgia all next week


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

42 degrees up here on Black Rock Mtn. Will be low 30 ' s in the morning. Wind is ripping through the tree tops. 

Perfect weather.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

https://www.facebook.com/jamesspann...65676345841/10154639485835842/?type=3&theater


----------



## blood on the ground

Just settled into my tree stand 44 degrees with steady WNW wind.


----------



## blood on the ground

North paulding bottomed out at a muggy 39 this morning! This is awesome!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

blood on the ground said:


> North paulding bottomed out at a muggy 39 this morning! This is awesome!



It bottomed out at the cabin at 36.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RUTTNBUCK said:


> https://www.facebook.com/jamesspann...65676345841/10154639485835842/?type=3&theater





Next chance of rain is Oct. 27th. Not much for mid and south ga. if any at all, but N. Ga should see a better shot at it. Man they need it too. A waterfall just ain't as appealing with nothing coming over it.


----------



## Nicodemus

With all due respect to those pulling peanuts and picking cotton, we really need some rain. I can`t even remember when we had our last one, and I have never in my life seen it so dry here. Mature trees are starting to die in our woods from lack of water.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Nicodemus said:


> With all due respect to those pulling peanuts and picking cotton, we really need some rain. I can`t even remember when we had our last one, and I have never in my life seen it so dry here. Mature trees are starting to die in our woods from lack of water.



It's getting real bad Nick. Got a buddy with a spring fed pond. I've known him for 30 years and never seen that pond go dry. It's been low a time or two, but now it's bone dry. 

I'm surprised the state hasn't issued water restrictions already.


----------



## whitetaco02

The deer have gone from food plots and acorns to creeks!  Pretty sad!


----------



## MariettaDawg

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm surprised the state hasn't issued water restrictions already.



I thought Perdue passed a law the last time we did this to outlaw watering in general.  Shouldn't be a need for new restriction just to restate and enforce the law.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Frost every morning this week here, so far. But nice warm afternoons.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

MariettaDawg said:


> I thought Perdue passed a law the last time we did this to outlaw watering in general.  Shouldn't be a need for new restriction just to restate and enforce the law.



Ban's are placed during times of greatest need or highest risk. No law has ever been passed to outlaw watering in perpetuity. Merely imposed bans, like the annual burn ban period. 

If a watering ban has been implemented I've heard nothing of it.


----------



## MariettaDawg

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ban's are placed during times of greatest need or highest risk. No law has ever been passed to outlaw watering in perpetuity. Merely imposed bans, like the annual burn ban period.
> 
> If a watering ban has been implemented I've heard nothing of it.



Well that's what i get for thinking.


----------



## smokey30725

This sucks. It's like summer just refuses to end. It was dang 85 degrees when I left work at 5:45 this evening. Will it ever end?????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> This sucks. It's like summer just refuses to end. It was dang 85 degrees when I left work at 5:45 this evening. Will it ever end?????



Yes


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

20 mo days. Woohooo


----------



## Patriot44

Near 90 in N. Ga on Halloween. Good Lort!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

praying it stays dry and hot


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

i like reading the stories of food plots drying up


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Just a little factoid from 25 years ago for you weather geeks.


----------



## fountain

^ Greek to me, but your sig line will likely happen this year if we don't get some rain.  I sure hope your there to put it out when it happens since you asked for it


----------



## DDD

fountain said:


> ^ Greek to me, but your sig line will likely happen this year if we don't get some rain.  I sure hope your there to put it out when it happens since you asked for it



I don't think he's talking about the Okefenokee.  Just a guess...


----------



## DDD

I don't know about you people but I am ready for a weather pattern change and looks like we will get one in the next few weeks.  I have my suspicions about this winter.  My guess right now is we are going to go from one extreme to the other a lot.


----------



## oldfella1962

I am gleaning all the data I can from this heatwave:
my limit to "okay I'm done - I'm going home" is about 83 degrees. That's the tipping point where I give up on scent control and throw in the towel and perform the walk of shame back to my vehicle. This occurred around noon today and yesterday. My "sit all day" buck spots are cut in half.  The areas that had rubs and scrapes last year at this time?  I've seen two scrapes...and I made both of them.
Wait I did see a few more - where deer were scraping up and eating acorns. :mad Deer are moving in the late afternoon - BTW it's 88 degrees by then plus it's almost dark anyway.  Deer are moving at 8:00 AM - but only in "off limits" hunting areas.  The only up-side is way, way better bow hunters than me are not seeing much, so I don't feel too bad.


----------



## Patriot44

Went to the air show in Rome today and although I am hot blooded and sweat a lot, catching the bus back to parking, I saw everyone else sweating too. Jeez!

Near 90 on the tarmac!


----------



## smokey30725

I don't want to hear a single word about the 6 or so cold days that we may have this winter from the hot weather lovers.


----------



## MariettaDawg

smokey30725 said:


> i don't want to hear a single word about the 6 or so cold days that we may have this winter from the hot weather lovers.



exactly!


----------



## Possum

40% chance rain in Wilkes county tomorrow! Sad that is best chance I've seen in a long time. Please oh please let it rain!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

DDD said:


> I don't think he's talking about the Okefenokee.  Just a guess...



Correctomundo young Jedi. 
BTW, how'd you like my view this Sunday?


----------



## Bob Shaw

I think I've pushed my luck on the warm weather, I'm heading south.


----------



## Nicodemus

Not one drop of rain here since the middle of September. Just a very few rains at all since April. It`s critical here.


----------



## savreds

Nick I would have gladly sent you some of the 17" or so our area got during the hurricane! I'm sure it contributed to my shop getting flooded with about 20" or so of water, of course that was salt water too. Meeting with the flood insurance guy next Monday.


----------



## blood on the ground

I'm so worried about my Well and my neighbors also! No measurable amount of rain since mid August ... There is no county water available on our road so everyone is dependent on a Well. Also all the hickory trees went from full green foliage straight to dead foliage this year! Absolutely no fall color in between! We need rain in a bad way right now!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> I'm so worried about my Well and my neighbors also! No measurable amount of rain since mid August ... There is no county water available on our road so everyone is dependent on a Well. Also all the hickory trees went from full green foliage straight to dead foliage this year! Absolutely no fall color in between! We need rain in a bad way right now!



You got that right.

How's that boy doing?


----------



## keithsto

blood on the ground said:


> I'm so worried about my Well and my neighbors also! No measurable amount of rain since mid August ... There is no county water available on our road so everyone is dependent on a Well. Also all the hickory trees went from full green foliage straight to dead foliage this year! Absolutely no fall color in between! We need rain in a bad way right now!



I'm as nervous about my well as a long-tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs!  How deep is yours?  Drilled or bored?


----------



## NCHillbilly

smokey30725 said:


> I don't want to hear a single word about the 6 or so cold days that we may have this winter from the hot weather lovers.



Bah. Humbug. Already had several hard frosts here.


----------



## Crakajak

keithsto said:


> I'm as nervous about my well as a long-tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs!  How deep is yours?  Drilled or bored?


My bored well is 52 foot deep.Water level is normally 25 ft.It ran dry this last weekend.
SO GLAD I PUT IN A DRILLED WELL in August.


----------



## JonathanG2013

NCHillbilly said:


> Bah. Humbug. Already had several hard frosts here.




LOL the main difference is NC you are in North Carolina at a higher elevation and get more cool weather sooner than us in Georgia.

We will get our cooler weather in a few weeks. Just hope we get a good snow fall also.

Coldest it has been here so far in North West, GA is 33 degrees.


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got that right.
> 
> How's that boy doing?


He is sore and beat up but I think he is going to be okay.



keithsto said:


> I'm as nervous about my well as a long-tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs!  How deep is yours?  Drilled or bored?


drilled. 550ft deep.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Fresh snow on the Gore Range near Vail this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground

That's a beautiful picture Miguel!

Praying for rain in the 30132! It's really bad here.. Pumkinvine and euharlee Creek creek are barely running.. I've lived here all my life and have never seen them so low!


----------



## NCHillbilly

29 here yesterday morning.


----------



## blood on the ground

Rain?


----------



## Patriot44

blood on the ground said:


> Rain?



Two red sky mernins, and nada.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Smoke, smoke, smoke here. Half the mountains are on fire. Another nice frost this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> Smoke, smoke, smoke here. Half the mountains are on fire. Another nice frost this morning.



Are the NC forest service handling the fires up there the same way the GA fs is handling the fires down here by just letting them burn?


----------



## mguthrie

Why why why? To DDD or Miguel. Why are we in this weather pattern. These cold fronts seem to bring rain to the north of us and this latest one is bringing rain to the gulf coast. Why not us?


----------



## NCHillbilly

A little rain here last night and light rain now. Not going to be enough to help much, but we'll take it.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Todays high winds are not going to help!


----------



## keithsto

From Jim Cantore's (weather channel) twitter:

Keetch-Byram Drought Index (KBDI) is an index used in determining soil moisture to a 32" depth.  It's assumed to have a maximum storage capacity of 8-inches within those 32" of top soil. The drought index ranges from 0 to 800.  A drought index of 0 represents no moisture depletion, and an index of 800 represents absolutely dry conditions. Below is GA's KBDI:


----------



## Nitram4891

that is insane


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Looks like it will be close to the 20th before we get a shot at any measurable rain (using that term loosely) up in N. Ga. 

http://www.pivotalweather.com/model.php?m=gfs&p=qpf_024h&rh=2016111018&fh=loop&r=us_se&dpdt=


----------



## Nicodemus

I`m right in the heart of that deep red, with no relief in sight. Last rain was sometime around the first week or so in September. Weren`t much to it either.

It is 36 degrees this morning though. Coldest it`s been this season. Think I`ll go set a stand.


----------



## blood on the ground

Still praying for rain... The SE needs rain in a bad way!


----------



## Greene728

blood on the ground said:


> Still praying for rain... The SE needs rain in a bad way!



Yes sir. Right there with you. As much as I hate snow, I'd take 3ft of the crapola right now!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

OK boys, you want to give your fields a last ditch effort to grow something? Do it this holiday period. 

Though this little 20% shot tonight and tomorrow am probably won't produce, on November 30th / Dec 1st and again around Dec 5th/6th we have a good shot at 1.5" of rain during each event. 

Finally looks like the pattern is changing to an every four or five day period of a chance of rain.


----------



## Jeff C.

Hotdog!


----------



## whitetaco02

Still lookin' good for rain this coming week?


----------



## NCHillbilly

14 degrees here this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

whitetaco02 said:


> Still lookin' good for rain this coming week?


Yep


NCHillbilly said:


> 14 degrees here this morning.



Brrrrrr

28 balmy degrees here.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> 14 degrees here this morning.



Yikes!


----------



## NCHillbilly

They're talking about 3-4 inches of rain here next few days. Going from drought to flood, I guess.


----------



## NCHillbilly

blood on the ground said:


> Yikes!



That's what I said when I walked out on the porch with my coffee cup.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> That's what I said when I walked out on the porch with my coffee cup.



Maybe this is a goofy question but ... Do you burn wood? What is your main source of heat?


----------



## NCHillbilly

Electric furnace. I grew up with and love wood heat, and wish wholeheartedly that I had room for a wood stove. It costs me a durn fortune to heat every winter.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> Electric furnace. I grew up with and love wood heat, and wish wholeheartedly that I had room for a wood stove. It costs me a durn fortune to heat every winter.



Ouch .. I'm sure it does.. your winters are as long as the Ga summers... I installed a wood stove last fall... Other than being messy... It has been a blessing for us!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

NCHillbilly said:


> Electric furnace. I grew up with and love wood heat, and wish wholeheartedly that I had room for a wood stove. It costs me a durn fortune to heat every winter.



ever looked at an exterior wood stove?   I knew someone that had one years ago and he liked it.


----------



## DDD

I wonder if you boys would be interested in what the GFS paints out at 14 days?  That would be around December 11th.  Anyone????


----------



## blood on the ground

DDD said:


> I wonder if you boys would be interested in what the GFS paints out at 14 days?  That would be around December 11th.  Anyone????



I'm in


----------



## doenightmare

DDD said:


> I wonder if you boys would be interested in what the GFS paints out at 14 days?  That would be around December 11th.  Anyone????



Whatcha got 3D?


----------



## DDD

blood on the ground said:


> I'm in



Sweet.  This probably won't happen but it's eye candy none the less.


----------



## DDD

doenightmare said:


> Whatcha got 3D?



That's not rain either.


----------



## blood on the ground

DDD said:


> Sweet.  This probably won't happen but it's eye candy none the less.



yep, that's good eye candy!


----------



## doenightmare

DDD said:


> That's not rain either.



Hail mebbe.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

doenightmare said:


> Hail mebbe.



Monon.


----------



## retired335

As crazy as the weather has been nothing would surprise me.  Bring it on.


----------



## blood on the ground

bring on the blizzard!


----------



## Crakajak

DDD said:


> Sweet.  This probably won't happen but it's eye candy none the less.



I will take it.


----------



## smokey30725

Leg tingle initiated.


----------



## Crakajak

smokey30725 said:


> Leg tingle initiated.



The shakey shakes also.


----------



## malak05

It's fun to even be talking about a little winter weather...Finally pattern flip to hopefully get some moisture running thru the SE I was waiting for tumbleweed to start rolling down the streets...


----------



## Nicodemus

Today marks 82 days here without a drop of rain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Man it's been a long time since we saw this stuff on the radar. 

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=10035027&postcount=5


----------



## elfiii

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man it's been a long time since we saw this stuff on the radar.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=10035027&postcount=5



Bring it!


----------



## Patriot44

Heads up for tomorrow, the roads are going to get slick. When I lived in El Paso, after going a month or two with no rain, the roads are extremely slick upon the first; too much earl on the roads. 

Was going to go into the phantasy phactory tomorrow, but will do a webex meeting.....no way I am heading into the concrete jungle knowing this.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Just to get y'all in the mood.


----------



## Cranium

Nicodemus said:


> Today marks 82 days here without a drop of rain.



76 days for my dirt plots


----------



## NCHillbilly

Wind is absolutely howling here.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

DDD said:


> Sweet.  This probably won't happen but it's eye candy none the less.



Got to start somewhere


----------



## fountain

Still not looking like much action in the s.e. corner.  Rain in n ga is good though.


----------



## DDD

The gradient winds associated with this front is beyond impressive.  There are a few severe thunder storms out in Alabama and Tennessee but the gradient winds along the front from top to bottom are causing mass trees to go down, power outages and damage.  Some areas reporting 80-100MPH wind gust.


----------



## ryork

Hoping we get a substantial rain out of this, and it looks like we will at this point, has been 80-85 days since we've seen a drop. 

Winds are definitely crazy this evening!


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa

Them roads with the buildup on them are gonna surenuff be slick. Gonna look like bumper cars out there in morning.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa

This rain may be just in time. They are evacuating Gatlinburg and Pigeon Forge east of light 8 . Wildfires


----------



## Greene728

Well, powers out he in NW Coweta! Sooo....night yawl!


----------



## Patriot44

Been raining here 1 mile west of Blood since a little after midnight....a couple of small boomers ~2am.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Very good rain here. Looks like about 2.25 inches so far in Heard County.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> This rain may be just in time. They are evacuating Gatlinburg and Pigeon Forge east of light 8 . Wildfires



I'm afraid it was too little too late. It knocked back some o f the fire overnight, but didn't help the buildings, cabins and businesses that were burning. 

More high winds this afternoon before the rain moves in again overnight. Gatlinburg will recover, but it won't be what is was before. 

I feel for these folks that live and work up there. This is going to be a major blow to their livelihood and such a loss here at the Holiday Season is a tough pill to swallow. 

Prayers for Gatlinburg.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gatlinburg will recover, but it won't be what is was before.



I can remember when a sizeable portion of Gatlinburg burned back in the early 90s. The whole area around the Space Needle burned, and the Ripley's museum and a lot of other stuff around there. It sprang back pretty quickly.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> I can remember when a sizeable portion of Gatlinburg burned back in the early 90s. The whole area around the Space Needle burned, and the Ripley's museum and a lot of other stuff around there. It sprang back pretty quickly.



But they didn't lose over 400 of their rental cabins and several resorts in that fire either. Not to mention the lives lost. 

Yes it'll come back, but I don't think it will "spring" back. 
If TEMA is half worth their salt they'll put the AAR's to use and come up with a new BMP which should also effect local code and ordinance for the structures that will be rebuilt.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

BTW, some nasty weather back in MS about to move into Bama. Hope it isn't so nasty when it reaches us.


----------



## rhbama3

Miguel Cervantes said:


> BTW, some nasty weather back in MS about to move into Bama. Hope it isn't so nasty when it reaches us.



Right now, i'll take anything short of losing the house. Didn't get a drop of rain here today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

These two wide red polygons are confirmed tornado's.


----------



## Dustin Pate

That cell down near Macon is ugly looking!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Dustin Pate said:


> That cell down near Macon is ugly looking!



They all seem to be losing steam, which is a good thing. 
Fingers crossed.


----------



## gunnurse

Weather radio just alerted for tornado watch for Catoosa, Walker, and Whitfield Counties in the Northwest corner. Lots of distant lightning being seen.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

gunnurse said:


> Weather radio just alerted for tornado watch for Catoosa, Walker, and Whitfield Counties in the Northwest corner. Lots of distant lightning being seen.



Yep, they are fewer and farther between but more intense than earlier. One just NW of Birmingham is a booger.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Folks in NWGA need to keep an eye on this one coming off of Sand Mtn into Ga.
Chickamauga / Ringgold, Heads up guys.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Really nice couplet in this cell that just crossed out of MS into AL. Nothing from the AL NWS, not a peep, no STS Warning, No TVS Watch, nada. I don't get it???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I know they are enjoying the rain after the fires from yesterday, but dang!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Still no attention to this cell by AL NWS. Just messaged Spann to see what's up???


----------



## blood on the ground

Nice work MC!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> Nice work MC!



Ranks Raggy. 

Spann said that cell was too broad and too high, yet it finally dropped a TVS Watch around Cullman AL when it got wound up tight. 

Guess I was just too early to the game on that one.


----------



## Minner

We had a tornado warning issued for Ringgold early,  around 1:30 AM or so. Weather radio on my phone woke me up. Didn't get much sleep after that one moved through with all the severe alerts that kept coming up and waking me. Nice to get the alerts though.


----------



## Mountainbuck

So so grateful for the rain and  in prayer for all those affected by the storms and the fire but can't  wait to see if this change in weather pattern brings any white stuff!!!


----------



## smokey30725

Coming down hard here in Dalton right now.


----------



## keithsto

Miggy, I know you were starting to get bored during the drought, but we don't need any spinny thingys coming our way!


----------



## Crakajak

smokey30725 said:


> Coming down hard here in Dalton right now.



White stuff????????


----------



## Trigabby

Tornado warning : Haralson, NW Carroll, heading to Paulding county.


----------



## malak05

trigabby said:


> tornado warning : Haralson, nw carroll, heading to paulding county.



nws
. A tornado warning remains in effect until 130 pm est for north central carroll and southeastern paulding counties... At 104 pm est... A severe thunderstorm capable of producing a tornado was located over temple... Or 11 miles east of buchanan... Moving northeast at 50 mph. Hazard... Tornado. Source... Radar indicated rotation. Impact... Flying debris will be dangerous to those caught without shelter. Mobile homes will be damaged or destroyed. Damage to roofs... Windows... And vehicles will occur. Tree damage is likely. Locations impacted include... Dallas... Villa rica... Temple... Hiram and new georgia. Precautionary/preparedness actions... Take cover now! Move to a basement or an interior room on the lowest floor of a sturdy building. Avoid windows. If you are outdoors... In a mobile home... Or in a vehicle... Move to the closest substantial shelter and protect yourself from flying debris. && tornado... Radar indicated hail... <.75in


----------



## Matt.M

News is talking about a tornado/rotation at Paces Ferry in Atlanta.  Heading towards Buckhead.


----------



## malak05

I'm sitting at the armpit of 75/285 in Sandy Springs been windy and rainy but nothing yet but seems like its heading our way


----------



## Nicodemus

First rain here in 83 days. 2/10ths of an inch so far, but maybe that band coming across Alabama will get us wet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Matt.M said:


> News is talking about a tornado/rotation at Paces Ferry in Atlanta.  Heading towards Buckhead.



I've looked at the map where they are talking about rotation. Talk about a fantasy couplet. You have to use your imagination to even think you see rotation, yet I post a clear couplet with rotation in Bama in the wee hours of the morning and nothing from NWS until it reaches all the way up to Cullman. 

I guess that's the difference between the NWS in the two states. Ours will jump at their own shadow and Bama waits until they know it's a potential danger. 

I just don't get it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Nicodemus said:


> First rain here in 83 days. 2/10ths of an inch so far, but maybe that band coming across Alabama will get us wet.



You're gonna get plenty wet. Get that wash cloth and soap ready.


----------



## elfiii

Tornado on the ground in Buckhead headed for the 30341.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

elfiii said:


> Tornado on the ground in Buckhead headed for the 30341.



I want to see ground truth. Brad Nitz verbiage is all over the place.


----------



## malak05

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I want to see ground truth. Brad Nitz verbiage is all over the place.



I agree alot of jumping the gun on actually confirmations, but the good news is my workplace told me 15 minutes after storm passed that they are aware of the weather and will update us if emergency sheltering is needed


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

malak05 said:


> I agree alot of jumping the gun on actually confirmations, but the good news is my workplace told me 15 minutes after storm passed that they are aware of the weather and will update us if emergency sheltering is needed


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

The "tornado" in Buckhead is about to come directly over my location. Maybe I can shoot a video of what a rotating cloud, that is not a tornado, looks like. If it doesn't wash be down the road first.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Herd of cows on a flat rock. That's all I've got.


----------



## DDD

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Herd of cows on a flat rock. That's all I've got.



Same


----------



## blood on the ground

Slept through it all


----------



## blood on the ground

The cool temps are a welcome change!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> The cool temps are a welcome change!


Yes they are. Gonna put the first fire of Winter 2016 in the fireplace tonight,,,,,,,,,,,although it technically isn't winter yet. I have it on good authority that DDD is pulling every string he can for us to see that white stuff ASAP.

So if it doesn't happen, well,,,,,,,,,that'll tell you what kind of pull he has.


----------



## snarlinbear

Any idea when we'll get a post about the massive cold air forecast to spill out of Alaska?


----------



## Robbie101

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes they are. Gonna put the first fire of Winter 2016 in the fireplace tonight,,,,,,,,,,,although it technically isn't winter yet. I have it on good authority that DDD is pulling every string he can for us to see that white stuff ASAP.
> 
> So if it doesn't happen, well,,,,,,,,,that'll tell you what kind of pull he has.



Is this a tease......


----------



## Matthew6

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes they are. Gonna put the first fire of Winter 2016 in the fireplace tonight,,,,,,,,,,,although it technically isn't winter yet. I have it on good authority that DDD is pulling every string he can for us to see that white stuff ASAP.
> 
> So if it doesn't happen, well,,,,,,,,,that'll tell you what kind of pull he has.



39 here. light breeze. stripers biting good this morning.


----------



## smokey30725

Spann hinting at a threat of more severe weather for Monday night through Tuesday of next week. Discuss...............


----------



## mammajamma

DDD, does Dec 11 still look white?


----------



## blood on the ground

mammajamma said:


> DDD, does Dec 11 still look white?



stop ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

This place is like a bush full of honey bees trying to get the last nectar before the sho nuff cold hits.


----------



## Robbie101

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This place is like a bush full of honey bees trying to get the last nectar before the sho nuff cold hits.



Stop teasing..... Spill it!!!


----------



## Crakajak

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This place is like a bush full of honey bees trying to get the last nectar before the sho nuff cold hits.



 Please spill the beans and pass the coffee.


----------



## snarlinbear

Me thinks we may need to mount a search party or call out the National Guard to find our missing weather gurus' Main stream weather just showed arctic blast with ten  and twenty degree temps coming deep into the south.


----------



## DDD

snarlinbear said:


> Me thinks we may need to mount a search party or call out the National Guard to find our missing weather gurus' Main stream weather just showed arctic blast with ten  and twenty degree temps coming deep into the south.



No need to send out the search party... we is here...

I am about to get to typing.


----------



## huntinglady74

DDD said:


> No need to send out the search party... we is here...
> 
> I am about to get to typing.



The Hubby told me to get on here to see for myself what you had to say... So i'm gonna hang out till you post... Love the twitter posts....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

And so it begins, sort of, kind of, well,,,, maybe.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=10493946&postcount=5

Just in case y'all missed DDD's update, you need to get used to checking the Met Shack.


----------



## DDD

huntinglady74 said:


> The Hubby told me to get on here to see for myself what you had to say... So i'm gonna hang out till you post... Love the twitter posts....



I am trying to get a nice write up together with some thoughts and pics.  

Everything is in fantasy land, but its worth talking about for sure.


----------



## DDD

I am going to update in the Met Shack.  That is where the write up will come.  Hope yall enjoy it.


----------



## huntinglady74

DDD said:


> I am trying to get a nice write up together with some thoughts and pics.
> 
> Everything is in fantasy land, but its worth talking about for sure.



Thank You My friend... Now tell Ed to stop blowing up twitter..lol


----------



## DDD

For those of you too lazy to go over to the met shack...  here is the water cooler talk for tomorrow...  Look now, it will be gone with the next model run.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Cool fantasy map.  I'm looking forward to your insight this winter and enjoyed your write up in the MET shack


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

While we're posting fantasy maps, lets move beyond the fluffy white stuff and jump right into the scary stuff.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

fluffy is better than icey stuff


----------



## Robbie101

At least now we have a reason to check woody's every 14 minutes at work. ~


----------



## shakey gizzard

Miguel Cervantes said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=10493946&postcount=5
> 
> Just in case y'all missed DDD's update, you need to get used to checking the Met Shack.



Automatic redirect!


----------



## malak05

Well nice Fantasy Map definitely hope it waits till 18th or 19th I got family done for a family Christmas party and need the 17th to be clear weather haha


----------



## smokey30725

Dang, the Scary Stuff map shows it coming right through my area.


----------



## JonathanG2013

DDD or Miguel,

Did you see the wind chill for Friday? I saw where the NWS had wind chill in the teens for Friday or twitter today. With the high in the thirties, that is going to make a cold day. Everyone needs to stay warm?


----------



## elfiii

DDD said:


> I am going to update in the Met Shack.  That is where the write up will come.  Hope yall enjoy it.



So exactly how much will I get in my backyard?


----------



## Crakajak

elfiii said:


> So exactly how much will I get in my backyard?


About the same as IMBY.
Your not far from me.I am east of the big rock


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

JonathanG2013 said:


> DDD or Miguel,
> 
> Did you see the wind chill for Friday? I saw where the NWS had wind chill in the teens for Friday or twitter today. With the high in the thirties, that is going to make a cold day. Everyone needs to stay warm?



It's definitely gonna be a raw kind of day.


----------



## huntinglady74

Send all the Icy crap to Miguel....


----------



## Nicodemus

1 and 3/10 inches of rain from last night and today here. Still a light rain, so I think I`ll go do a little deer huntin`.


----------



## blood on the ground

Nicodemus said:


> 1 and 3/10 inches of rain from last night and today here. Still a light rain, so I think I`ll go do a little deer huntin`.



I'd sure like to know what that deer in your avatar measures out! That's a Hoss of a buck!
Good luck this evening Nic!


----------



## elfiii

Crakajak said:


> About the same as IMBY.
> Your not far from me.I am east of the big rock



I hate it when he teases us like that.


----------



## Nicodemus

blood on the ground said:


> I'd sure like to know what that deer in your avatar measures out! That's a Hoss of a buck!
> Good luck this evening Nic!





Thanks. I don`t ever think about stuff like that, but when I get him back, I am gonna measure those back tines and the distance between the tips. He did weigh 232 pounds.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

DDD said:


> For those of you too lazy to go over to the met shack...  here is the water cooler talk for tomorrow...  Look now, it will be gone with the next model run.



It better be gone on the next model run. The younguns are having a Christmas party at my house on the 17th. 30 folks invited. We were hoping to be outside some.

Winter....


----------



## Dustin Pate

I'd love a good snow on the 17th. Be a nice birthday present.


----------



## blood on the ground

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks. I don`t ever think about stuff like that, but when I get him back, I am gonna measure those back tines and the distance between the tips. He did weigh 232 pounds.



232... That's not heard of around my part of the woods!


----------



## Crakajak

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It better be gone on the next model run. The younguns are having a Christmas party at my house on the 17th. 30 folks invited. We were hoping to be outside some.
> 
> Winter....


Have it outside with a fire,hot coco and adult beverages.The chillen could sled and snowboard.They would be talking about this Christmas party at the Hornets house for a few years..


----------



## Mountainbuck

Snowflake on my weather app for next week ;-)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It better be gone on the next model run. The younguns are having a Christmas party at my house on the 17th. 30 folks invited. We were hoping to be outside some.
> 
> Winter....


Autumn. It ain't winter yet. 


Mountainbuck said:


> Snowflake on my weather app for next week ;-)


I'd get rid of any app that had Hillary supporters on it.


----------



## malak05

10 day out lala land for GFS mid day run....

The GFS model shows a nice cold sits right in between Thursday/Friday of next week this goes bye bye. It's right between a weak low on like Tuesday/Wednesday and a Strong Low Sunday

Can't we all just get along and get this timing down haha...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

malak05 said:


> 10 day out lala land for GFS mid day run....
> 
> The GFS model shows a nice cold sits right in between Thursday/Friday of next week this goes bye bye. It's right between a weak low on like Tuesday/Wednesday and a Strong Low Sunday
> 
> Can't we all just get along and get this timing down haha...



It's just the models doing some ranging fire. Once they get dialed in they will fire for effect.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Also, if you'll look at the trend leading up to the 22nd there will be plenty of Appalachian snow in place to perhaps lend to a very good CAD effect. Speculate three more days down the road, with good Gulf Moisture inflow being chased by some of the coldest air of the season and a firmly entrenched CAD flow and Christmas could be very interesting.


----------



## malak05

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Also, if you'll look at the trend leading up to the 22nd there will be plenty of Appalachian snow in place to perhaps lend to a very good CAD effect. Speculate three more days down the road, with good Gulf Moisture inflow being chased by some of the coldest air of the season and a firmly entrenched CAD flow and Christmas could be very interesting.



Always fun to chase some winter weather for the holidays


----------



## smokey30725

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Also, if you'll look at the trend leading up to the 22nd there will be plenty of Appalachian snow in place to perhaps lend to a very good CAD effect. Speculate three more days down the road, with good Gulf Moisture inflow being chased by some of the coldest air of the season and a firmly entrenched CAD flow and Christmas could be very interesting.



I think I just peed a little...............


----------



## blood on the ground

Bring on the Blizzard!


----------



## Robbie101

smokey30725 said:


> I think I just peed a little...............





I know I did!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

The S word is in the forecast here three times in the next week. High supposed to be 28 Friday with 28 mph wind gusts.


----------



## smokey30725

Someone send up the Triple D flare. We need some weather prognostication!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

malak05 said:


> Always fun to chase some winter weather for the holidays



Well, keep in mind, that is beyond the reach of the GFS and purely fantasy casting, but hey, that's why it's called fantasy casting.


----------



## DDD

smokey30725 said:


> Someone send up the Triple D flare. We need some weather prognostication!!!!!!!!!!!!



I am here.  I am in the arm pit of the United States.  (New Jersey)  It sleeted, snowed and rained here last night.  It was like being at home in February.  

I will try and update tonight as I have been busy with work stuff each day / night.  

I will tell you that the 15-19th looks interesting to me as I have been eye balling models from time to time and seeing other people's post on message boards and such.

Winter is coming... just don't know in what form just yet.

The mexican has been into the Dos XX, clearly as he is now hallucinating ice storms into the forecast...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

DDD said:


> The mexican has been into the Dos XX, clearly as he is now hallucinating ice storms into the forecast...



You've doubted me before, midget.


----------



## malak05

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, keep in mind, that is beyond the reach of the GFS and purely fantasy casting, but hey, that's why it's called fantasy casting.



Absolutely, cause 0z model will tease a potential for something but then the 12z will take it away in all these fantasy-land ranges this time of year. The life of model watching...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

malak05 said:


> Absolutely, cause 0z model will tease a potential for something but then the 12z will take it away in all these fantasy-land ranges this time of year. The life of model watching...



Channel 46 in Atlanta is still the best for that, during the evening news/weather.


----------



## smokey30725

Waiting on the DDD report!!!!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

smokey30725 said:


> Waiting on the DDD report!!!!!!



I can already tell you it. It's gonna be frozen, dead, windy, and snowy here until about mid-April.


----------



## malak05

00z GFS teases a little frozen stuff knocking on the door of GA on Wednesday before lifting off... cold chasing moisture classic  but gives me something at least follow for next few days. Look forward a breakdown from triple D


----------



## blood on the ground

Right now I'm happy with just having some cold weather in the forecast


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

malak05 said:


> 00z GFS teases a little frozen stuff knocking on the door of GA on Wednesday before lifting off... cold chasing moisture classic  but gives me something at least follow for next few days. Look forward a breakdown from triple D



If we have a winter full of washboard cold fronts with moisture teasing but never producing I'm pretty sure he'll have a breakdown before spring arrives.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Weather man mentioned a possibility of a wintry mix next Wednesday morning for the Tn valley.


----------



## DDD

malak05 said:


> 00z GFS teases a little frozen stuff knocking on the door of GA on Wednesday before lifting off... cold chasing moisture classic  but gives me something at least follow for next few days. Look forward a breakdown from triple D



Right now it's a little far out and very light at best, but still something to watch for sure.  

The weather is going to swing wildly from Cold to hot and back again for the foreseeable future.


----------



## nickel back

DDD said:


> Right now it's a little far out and very light at best, but still something to watch for sure.
> 
> The weather is going to swing wildly from Cold to hot and back again for the foreseeable future.



Ga. winter for ya


----------



## Crakajak

DDD said:


> Right now it's a little far out and very light at best, but still something to watch for sure.
> 
> The weather is going to swing wildly from Cold to hot and back again for the foreseeable future.



Just bring us some precipitation in form of rain or snow. Absolutely no ice allowed this winter.


----------



## Water Swat

Sunny and 65 would be great all winter for those of us that get to work outside everyday.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Water Swat said:


> Sunny and 65 would be great all winter for those of us that get to work outside everyday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

10 days out so it will never happen. Or will it?
GFS is showing Yuge ice storm on the 19th.

Never happen.


----------



## nickel back

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 10 days out so it will never happen. Or will it?
> GFS is showing Yuge ice storm on the 19th.
> 
> Never happen.



good


----------



## fountain

DDD said:


> Right now it's a little far out and very light at best, but still something to watch for sure.
> 
> *The weather is going to swing wildly from Cold to hot* and back again for the foreseeable future.




That's good....we'll all be sick the whole time


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

nickel back said:


> good


Remember. I practice law..........Murphy's Law. 


fountain said:


> That's good....we'll all be sick the whole time


----------



## JonathanG2013

Bring on the snow. No one wants an ice storm.


----------



## Mountainbuck




----------



## NCHillbilly

Snow flurries flying here right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> Snow flurries flying here right now.



How about sharing some with a brotha........


----------



## smokey30725

I love the snow, but the ice can take a hike.


----------



## glue bunny

My prediction is more snow than we've seen in years! How do I know this? 
Ankle surgery in 2 weeks/ crutches for 8-12 weeks/ no getting out to play in the stuff.  All I will be able to do is sit and stare out the window. &#55357;&#56862;


----------



## smokey30725

I've told the snow beagles that they will be on standby alert from now until March.


----------



## Mountainbuck

I can't wait for the maps !!


----------



## Milkman

Mountainbuck said:


> I can't wait for the maps !!



Miggy,

Are the maps you posted in this sticky the same ones that show ice and snow is coming ?

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=865228


----------



## DCHunter

glue bunny said:


> My prediction is more snow than we've seen in years! How do I know this?
> Ankle surgery in 2 weeks/ crutches for 8-12 weeks/ no getting out to play in the stuff.  All I will be able to do is sit and stare out the window. ��



Get you an extra pair of crutches and sharpen the ends for use on slick surfaces.


----------



## blood on the ground

JonathanG2013 said:


> Bring on the snow. No one wants an ice storm.



Don't say no one!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Milkman said:


> Miggy,
> 
> Are the maps you posted in this sticky the same ones that show ice and snow is coming ?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=865228



No, all of those links are active HTML files that automatically update.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Let's see if this works.


----------



## smokey30725

Does white mean snow or still ice?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> Does white mean snow or still ice?



Neither. Those are temperatures


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Neither. Those are temperatures



Getting a heat wave in Alaska.  lol


----------



## smokey30725

Will there be a Triple D update tonight to get us all fired up?????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> Will there be a Triple D update tonight to get us all fired up?????



Nothing much to talk about until the next front locks in. 

You never know with him though.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Wife called around 4:30 from picking up our son up on Cumming. She said it was sleeting getting in the car. Didn't think we would get any precip today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

JonathanG2013 said:


> Wife called around 4:30 from picking up our son up on Cumming. She said it was sleeting getting in the car. Didn't think we would get any precip today.



Not saying she's wrong, but I believe there may be another explanation for whatever it was she experienced. 

But then again, I wasn't there.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Yes should of had her video tape it. She said it was sleet pellets bouncing off her. Lasted about 10 minutes then stopped.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

JonathanG2013 said:


> Yes should of had her video tape it. She said it was sleet pellets bouncing off her. Lasted about 10 minutes then stopped.



That's crazy!!! Maybe it's a good sign of things to come. 

General Observation: The GFS algorithm is flawed. The NAM and Euro are much more consistent in their handling of winter wx. I've been observing the GFS over the last week, specifically the PM/Early AM runs vs the Late AM/Early PM runs. When the sun is down the GFS gradually slams us with ice. When the sun comes up the GFS leaves us high and dry and much warmer. It happens every night. 

Example: Here is this morning's 06z GFS accumulated ice model. Later this afternoon I'll post a contrasting PM run to show what I'm talking about.


----------



## blood on the ground

Ice is better than nothing.... Bring on the ice storm!!! Ice Ice baybay!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> Ice is better than nothing.... Bring on the ice storm!!! Ice Ice baybay!



The patterns are conducive for it, but I wouldn't count on the GFS to accurately forecast it. Looks like any accuracy in our Winter WX forecasting will have to be on the NAM 5 days out.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Maybe a surprise attack


----------



## blood on the ground

Mountainbuck said:


> Maybe a surprise attack



Yep!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Mountainbuck said:


> Maybe a surprise attack





blood on the ground said:


> Yep!



Blood has a platform blind with a roof mounted on the peak of his roof at his house in the woods. I've been warning him for years to put a ladder up to that thing so he don't slip off on those shingles during snow or ice. 

He's got a heck of a view of three of his food plots and a good grove of Oak and Beech Trees where the turkeys like to hang out. 

The man's got it figured out for sure.


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Blood has a platform blind with a roof mounted on the peak of his roof at his house in the woods. I've been warning him for years to put a ladder up to that thing so he don't slip off on those shingles during snow or ice.
> 
> He's got a heck of a view of three of his food plots and a good grove of Oak and Beech Trees where the turkeys like to hang out.
> 
> The man's got it figured out for sure.



You paint a beautiful picture.....
when you coming back.. this time we won't waist time hunting we will just dive right into breakfast!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> You paint a beautiful picture.....
> when you coming back.. this time we won't waist time hunting we will just dive right into breakfast!



I like the way you think. Always have. 
We'll have to crunch our schedules and make a plan.
Have your people call my people.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Well, I know it's 7 days out but our families Christmas festivities will start this time next week. Any thing that may cause  traveling difficulties showing up around that time frame?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Keep an eye out on Friday night early Saturday morning in extreme NE Ga kiddies. GFS is hinting around at something other than rain falling for a brief period before it warms back up to just rain on Saturday.

Not putting much stock in it right now, as the early morning GFS has been a tease like that for a long time now, but still worth keeping an eye on.


----------



## DDD

Met shack is updated with a picture... as the early rising, old, not as good looking as me Mexican said, it's not a forecast, just something to yack about and look at.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

DDD said:


> Met shack is updated with a picture... as the early rising, old, not as good looking as me Mexican said, it's not a forecast, just something to yack about and look at.



It's actually better looking than I said with the afternoon run of the GFS. That NEVER happens. 

Hmmmmmm.

First Map is Saturday AM, then the last map is total Accumulation to Wednesday.

The amount doesn't increase while it piles up to our North so IF it happens it will be a Friday night event into Saturday morning.

That's a mighty big if though.


----------



## JonathanG2013

If it keeps getting better with each run through the week.  We might end up getting a little accumulation.


----------



## smokey30725

I need a massive snowstorm for the timeframe of 12/19 through 12/22. My boss is out of town and I have three others out on vacation that week. This would make my life much easier. Please see what you can arrange. The check is in the mail.


----------



## DDD

smokey30725 said:


> I need a massive snowstorm for the timeframe of 12/19 through 12/22. My boss is out of town and I have three others out on vacation that week. This would make my life much easier. Please see what you can arrange. The check is in the mail.



Bad news in that time frame.  The South East Ridge looks to set up and play scrooge for Christmas.  But... it could change.


----------



## malak05

DDD said:


> Bad news in that time frame.  The South East Ridge looks to set up and play scrooge for Christmas.  But... it could change.



I'll blindly cling to the 00z GFS-Para that had snow falling on the backside for GA within 24 hours of Christmas...and it does not matter that's over 15 days away and it was gone this morning run...sigh I guess I will just settle for watching how far this CAD air pushes across in Western GA... I do recall a Strong CAD a few years ago that brought ICE all the way into areas on the west side of I-75


----------



## Crakajak

DDD said:


> Bad news in that time frame.  The South East Ridge looks to set up and play scrooge for Christmas.  But... it could change.



Welcome back!!!!!!
Would it help if we threw ice cubes into the air?


----------



## DDD

Crakajak said:


> Welcome back!!!!!!
> Would it help if we threw ice cubes into the air?





That's not allowed.  That's like baiting.


----------



## DDD

malak05 said:


> I'll blindly cling to the 00z GFS-Para that had snow falling on the backside for GA within 24 hours of Christmas...and it does not matter that's over 15 days away and it was gone this morning run...sigh I guess I will just settle for watching how far this CAD air pushes across in Western GA... I do recall a Strong CAD a few years ago that brought ICE all the way into areas on the west side of I-75



February 2014.  It was a classic.  That storm made people mad, it was supposed to be a ton of snow and ended up being a ton of Sleet and Freezing rain.  West GA saw some ZR because the cold pool was so strong and deep.  

Like spilled milk, that shallow layer spreads out and takes the path of least resistance.  That was a lot of spilled milk that year.


----------



## DDD

Met Shack is updated again.  This may get fun...


----------



## turkeyhunter835




----------



## Miguel Cervantes

JonathanG2013 said:


> If it keeps getting better with each run through the week.  We might end up getting a little accumulation.



It got better with each run throughout the day today. That's never happened this season.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

So... your sayaing...... there might be a chance I will be hunting in the snow Saturday morning????


----------



## DDD

turkeyhunter835 said:


> So... your sayaing...... there might be a chance I will be hunting in the snow Saturday morning????



No, I am saying there is a chance if you live in CAD prone areas that you could hunt in the Nasty, terrible, East Wind, freezing rain cold.  That's what I am saying.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

pls define CAD prone area?  How do I know if I live in one?


----------



## DDD

NE GA Pappy said:


> pls define CAD prone area?  How do I know if I live in one?



The GFS draws it out pretty good here. Anywhere inside the white freezing line. 

This is just an idea of area.  It can be more North East or it can come more South West and South.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

well, I am inside the smallest circle inside the white, with the number 30 next to it.  Does that mean I have the highest chance of something cold and slick?


----------



## DDD

NE GA Pappy said:


> well, I am inside the smallest circle inside the white, with the number 30 next to it.  Does that mean I have the highest chance of something cold and slick?



Yes.  (However that black circle is pressure, nothing to do with temps)

Also, if the precip map were to verify, then you would be in the sweet spot.  Highest precip area and coldest temps.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Ice Ice Baby


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Well, I am in the green polygon.  Local weather is saying low of 51 and rain.  ???


----------



## DDD

NE GA Pappy said:


> Well, I am in the green polygon.  Local weather is saying low of 51 and rain.  ???



If the models hold, they will change their tune.  

The national weather service is already talking about it in their discussion page tonight.  It's not for sure and could go to all light rain, but it's worth watching ESPECIALLY up in your region.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

i'll keep an eye open for it.  when will the next model run?


----------



## malak05

cad events over past few years in GA always seem to over perform too... not saying this will be the case but cad events recent history lately should always gain people's attention


----------



## DDD

Much less Ice on the 00Z run.  Still some there, but the CAD is not as strong.  We will keep putting it in the scope and see what it does.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

DDD said:


> No, I am saying there is a chance if you live in CAD prone areas that you could hunt in the Nasty, terrible, East Wind, freezing rain cold.  That's what I am saying.



Well... I'm speechless..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NE GA Pappy said:


> Well, I am in the green polygon.  Local weather is saying low of 51 and rain.  ???


I wouldn't trust them then.

The GFS hasn't had a consistent trend over 24 hours of runs for any type of weather this fall / winter season. This mornings run just changed all of that. Though the amount is reduced, that could change again, but the fact remains that it is still there after 24 hours of model runs. That is YUGE!!!!


----------



## BrotherBadger

8 inches of snow fell here over the weekend, we're supposed to get another possible 10 Friday night. That's not too bad, as I like the snow. This is what's bad:







It's about a month too early for that level of cold. Today's high is 7. We won't break 20° until next week Wednesday if the forecast is accurate.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wouldn't trust them then.
> 
> The GFS hasn't had a consistent trend over 24 hours of runs for any type of weather this fall / winter season. This mornings run just changed all of that. Though the amount is reduced, that could change again, but the fact remains that it is still there after 24 hours of model runs. That is YUGE!!!!



Yay, .04" of ice right over my house.


----------



## BrotherBadger

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Yay, .04" of ice right over my house.



Buy one of these. It will pay for itself the first winter.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

BrotherBadger said:


> Buy one of these. It will pay for itself the first winter.



I've been debating one of them anyway because 'Murica.


----------



## BrotherBadger

Honestly, if they come down in price, I'll do it.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

BrotherBadger said:


> Honestly, if they come down in price, I'll do it.



Go in with a couple of local friends and party on!


----------



## DDD

Ice threat is gone per the GFS... it may come back in the future runs but for now, its just a cold rain.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

DDD said:


> Ice threat is gone per the GFS... it may come back in the future runs but for now, its just a cold rain.



that is good with me.  I don't mind the white stuff, but ice, I hate with a passion.  You can't control anything driving on it, and with all the pines around here, it will take the power out.  I am the last house on a dedicated line coming from the substation, so we are the last ones to get power back up.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Yeah, I'm glad to hear it's gone.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

DDD said:


> Ice threat is gone per the GFS... it may come back in the future runs but for now, its just a cold rain.



Inside 4 days you gotta switch to the NAM.


----------



## PappyHoel

Me no like ice or cold rain.  I'm still hunting Saturday morning.


----------



## DDD

I have updated the Met Shack.  The NAM has it but mostly for extreme NE GA.  This is usually under done.  So don't take it as gospel and for the love of pete, it's still 3.5-4 days out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

DDD said:


> I have updated the Met Shack.  The NAM has it but mostly for extreme NE GA.  This is usually under done.  So don't take it as gospel and for the love of pete, it's still 3.5-4 days out.



Plus if you observed the GFS, it is slowly trending a much heavier ice event to our NW which is ever increasingly encroaching on NW GA with every passing run. This would be for Monday. 

Is this the point in Winter where the GFS and NAM put us in "tail chasing" mode? 






Also, the NAM's extent of area effected by the Friday night, Saturday morning event is growing in scope and scale. (tail chasing?)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Just now, from Spann on Twitter.


----------



## Mountainbuck

What happens to the freezing line as that system pushes NE? Does it typically push west following the moisture?


----------



## Mountainbuck

Sorry, meant does it push east!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Mountainbuck said:


> What happens to the freezing line as that system pushes NE? Does it typically push west following the moisture?





Mountainbuck said:


> Sorry, meant does it push east!



Not necessarily. The cold mixing with the moisture is a timing issue, so even though the cold may continue to travel east southeast if the moisture is moving faster it could be a dry event for areas to the east southeast. 

It's all about that timing. 

NAM continues to grow the freezing rain for this Saturday up in NE Ga. It's not backing away from it at all, unlike the GFS. 

It is important to know, the GFS is a global forecast system, the NAM is a regional forecast system. One pays attention to more local details than the other.


----------



## smokey30725

So............................will I be working from home on Monday if I live up near Chattanooga? (please say yes, please say yes......)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> So............................will I be working from home on Monday if I live up near Chattanooga? (please say yes, please say yes......)



No can do, sorry.


----------



## smokey30725

Dang it.


----------



## Milkman

smokey30725 said:


> So............................will I be working from home on Monday if I live up near Chattanooga? (please say yes, please say yes......)



I am a Department Director where I work. I think you should work from home


----------



## malak05

The 12z 12k NAM shows a little bleed over moisture in Northern/Northwest Georgia Friday very light if anything currently. Probably nothing but will be run to watch over next day see if this increases any...of course GFS has nothing at all in that Friday window.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

malak05 said:


> The 12z 12k NAM shows a little bleed over moisture in Northern/Northwest Georgia Friday very light if anything currently. Probably nothing but will be run to watch over next day see if this increases any...of course GFS has nothing at all in that Friday window.



It takes very little moisture at all to create havoc under the right temps. A light mist can make a mess of things.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

looks like the local news may be on board with this now.

http://www.nowhabersham.com/wintry-weather-possible-early-saturday/


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NE GA Pappy said:


> looks like the local news may be on board with this now.
> 
> http://www.nowhabersham.com/wintry-weather-possible-early-saturday/



Maybe they read my Twitter remark where they should put down their iPhone and actually start forecasting lest they end up with copious amounts of facial egg. 

The NAM just keeps getting better and better with this freezing rain event, if it can be phrased that way. 

Now's the time to make sure all of your survival stock is in order for folks up in less accessible areas of NE Ga. Not that this will be a big event, but losing power and heat for a day or two is all it will take for someone that is elderly and alone. 

Personally, I'm hoping it's a bust, but just in case. 

OH!!! and don't look at this map as the gospel on exactly where what will happen. If you've ever seen dry ice fog settle into low lying areas, that is what this type of CAD event will look like (if you could see the air) The model maps are just estimates, there could be high areas within the pink region that stay warmer and could be low areas outside of the forecast region that get cold enough for the light rain or drizzle to freeze.


----------



## Robbie101

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe they read my Twitter remark where they should put down their iPhone and actually start forecasting lest they end up with copious amounts of facial egg.
> 
> The NAM just keeps getting better and better with this freezing rain event, if it can be phrased that way.
> 
> Now's the time to make sure all of your survival stock is in order for folks up in less accessible areas of NE Ga. Not that this will be a big event, but losing power and heat for a day or two is all it will take for someone that is elderly and alone.
> 
> Personally, I'm hoping it's a bust, but just in case.
> 
> OH!!! and don't look at this map as the gospel on exactly where what will happen. If you've ever seen dry ice fog settle into low lying areas, that is what this type of CAD event will look like (if you could see the air) The model maps are just estimates, there could be high areas within the pink region that stay warmer and could be low areas outside of the forecast region that get cold enough for the light rain or drizzle to freeze.



What time would we see it start Miggy? Got to go to Jefferson Saturday morning but may reschedule for Tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## blood on the ground

The pink area is to small.. make it bigger please!


----------



## JonathanG2013

Blood are you in Fulton County?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

We are in range to use the Hi-Res NAM now.


----------



## Robbie101

Looks like all the icey stuff may stay north of my Saturday afternoon work in Porterdale..... Sho hope so!


----------



## JonathanG2013

Looks I will be getting a little bit. I will be visiting rents for a Christmas party in North Forsyth County on Saturday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I wouldn't change any plans over this forecast, but I would keep a close eye on what it's doing out my window.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Miguel,

I am not changing plans just would be interesting to see a little winter precipitation.   Do you think what we get will eventually turn to all rain?


----------



## JonathanG2013

Is there also a possibility of winter weather in Georgia on Sunday night into Monday?


----------



## NCHillbilly

Light dusting of snow here this morning. Hasn't gotten out of the 20s all day with 20mph+ wind gusts added in. Miserable out there. Ya'll cold lovers can come get this and take it down to Jorjee.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

NCHillbilly said:


> Light dusting of snow here this morning. Hasn't gotten out of the 20s all day with 20mph+ wind gusts added in. Miserable out there. Ya'll cold lovers can come get this and take it down to Jorjee.



No thank you. It's doing just fine up there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

JonathanG2013 said:


> Miguel,
> 
> I am not changing plans just would be interesting to see a little winter precipitation.   Do you think what we get will eventually turn to all rain?


Up where it might happen, yes.


JonathanG2013 said:


> Is there also a possibility of winter weather in Georgia on Sunday night into Monday?


Not at present.


NCHillbilly said:


> Light dusting of snow here this morning. Hasn't gotten out of the 20s all day with 20mph+ wind gusts added in. Miserable out there. Ya'll cold lovers can come get this and take it down to Jorjee.


Girly boy.


----------



## Da Possum

when will we be seeing some summer like temps?????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

hdm03 said:


> when will we be seeing some summer like temps?????



In the summer,,,,,,,,,,,,duhhhhh!!!!


----------



## smokey30725

NCHillbilly said:


> Light dusting of snow here this morning. Hasn't gotten out of the 20s all day with 20mph+ wind gusts added in. Miserable out there. Ya'll cold lovers can come get this and take it down to Jorjee.



I'll take it. I've had the windows down for the last 3 days on my hour long ride into work.


----------



## blood on the ground

JonathanG2013 said:


> Blood are you in Fulton County?



No sir


----------



## RinggoldGa

*Hey Miggy, DDD . . .*

.. . .i'm nothing but a model watcher.  No analysis.  

But the last two runs of the NAM have a lot of NW Ga getting an inch or two of snow Sunday.  

What do you think?  Any chance of it verifying?


----------



## Robbie101

Been kinda quiet in here today. Gots me feeling like it disappeared lol


----------



## RinggoldGa

Here's the pic from the latest NAM for total snowfall up into 1pm Sunday the 18th.  

http://www.tropicaltidbits.com/analysis/models/nam3km/2016121618/nam3km_asnow_seus_49.png


----------



## NCHillbilly

Crazy weather. Two days ago it was 15* when I got up and never made it up to freezing all day. I woke up this morning before daylight, and it was 64 degrees.


----------



## Greene728

Doood...... It went from 71 here to 52 in about 3 minutes. Literally! And still falling. Weird weather for sure. I hate it and drives me crazy!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Greene728 said:


> Doood...... It went from 71 here to 52 in about 3 minutes. Literally! And still falling. Weird weather for sure. I hate it and drives me crazy!



Same here. 66 to 50 in half an hour. I guess the front passed through.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RinggoldGa said:


> .. . .i'm nothing but a model watcher.  No analysis.
> 
> But the last two runs of the NAM have a lot of NW Ga getting an inch or two of snow Sunday.
> 
> What do you think?  Any chance of it verifying?



Possible, but that moisture is moving really fast and it's awfully dry behind it. It's a no call by me. 

DDD would be the one to stick his neck out on that one. 

Inside 4 days I go to the NAM. 

Inside 12 hours I go to HRRR or RAP

Here's what the HRRR says, and it's a no go, but you may be able to lend ground truth to the contrary.


----------



## 3ringer

Looks like the front passsing through Atlanta has ice behind it. That's a huge difference in temperature. Plenty of winter weather across the country and it's only December.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

3ringer said:


> Looks like the front passsing through Atlanta has ice behind it. That's a huge difference in temperature. Plenty of winter weather across the country and it's only December.



Maybe this is a good sign?????


----------



## blood on the ground

Sunny and 75 here in the 30132!


----------



## RinggoldGa

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Possible, but that moisture is moving really fast and it's awfully dry behind it. It's a no call by me.
> 
> DDD would be the one to stick his neck out on that one.
> 
> Inside 4 days I go to the NAM.
> 
> Inside 12 hours I go to HRRR or RAP
> 
> Here's what the HRRR says, and it's a no go, but you may be able to lend ground truth to the contrary.




Ground truth was a complete no go.  But we had 7-8 hours of steady rain.


----------



## Patriot44

It dropped 10 degrees after leaving Gatlinburg this morning from when we got up an moving around 9. Temp rode 37 all the way to Chattanooga and then went to 43 (1pm). By the time I made it to Cartersville had dropped to 41. Crazy!


----------



## NE GA Pappy

snow is finally here.....


----------



## Robbie101

Did someone kidnap our local Woody's meteorologist...... Things must be looking bad. lol Like real bad


----------



## JonathanG2013

He did not get kidnapped. He might be busy with work.  Also there is not much happening weather wise to post about. Give him time if something the players start to get on the field. DDD and Miguel will let us know about the winter weather.


----------



## 3ringer

No white Christmas this year. We may need sun block lotion instead of a coat.


----------



## JonathanG2013

3ringer said:


> No white Christmas this year. We may need sun block lotion instead of a coat.



That is true I think it supposed to be in the 60's for Christmas.


----------



## Nitram4891

So are the talkweather forums no more?  I used to enjoy reading those threads.


----------



## Robbie101

JonathanG2013 said:


> He did not get kidnapped. He might be busy with work.  Also there is not much happening weather wise to post about. Give him time if something the players start to get on the field. DDD and Miguel will let us know about the winter weather.



Oh I know. I'm more or less just creating chatter.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Nitram4891 said:


> So are the talkweather forums no more?  I used to enjoy reading those threads.



Talkweather has been down since October and I do not think they are bringing it back up.


----------



## smokey30725

I'm ready for some talk that gets us all excited. 67 degrees on Christmas day ain't getting it done.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

We had some snow flurries in the Augusta river region yesterday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Robbie101 said:


> Did someone kidnap our local Woody's meteorologist...... Things must be looking bad. lol Like real bad



DDD and I heard that Santa's elves were really a bunch of bikini clad hotties so we went to the North Pole to check it out.

Like Global Warming, it was just another lie.


----------



## Patriot44

It was in the 60's on Christmas one year recently the boom in Jan and Febn


----------



## ryork

If I'm not mistaken, last Christmas 2015, was the warmest Christmas Day on record in Atlanta. 75 degrees officially at the Hartsfield heat island.


----------



## DDD

There is a freezing fog advisory and I have to be honest, I went outside about an hour ago and my truck and vehicles are covered in a light sheet of ice. Bridges around rivers and lakes very well could be a skating rink in the morning.


----------



## Robbie101

Miguel Cervantes said:


> DDD and I heard that Santa's elves were really a bunch of bikini clad hotties so we went to the North Pole to check it out.
> 
> Like Global Warming, it was just another lie.



Dude, I thought we were friends.... You didn't tell me??? Well, least you ran into a bunch of old men instead of a sleigh full of hotties!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Robbie101 said:


> Dude, I thought we were friends.... You didn't tell me??? Well, least you ran into a bunch of old men instead of a sleigh full of hotties!!!



Midgets, tons of midgets. DDD said something about tossing or throwing or something like that. I told him that was totally inappropriate and drug him out of there kicking and screaming.


----------



## NCHillbilly

17 here. Everything is gray, dead, and frozen. I'm ready for spring, warm sunshine, new leaves, fish biting, and birds singing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> 17 here. Everything is gray, dead, and frozen. I'm ready for spring, warm sunshine, new leaves, fish biting, and birds singing.



Come on down, we've got room. So long as you bring extra bourbon.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Come on down, we've got room. So long as you bring extra bourbon.



That's why I also have a place halfway down the SC/GA line. I can come down there and escape from the tundra about once a month. And I usually have a good supply.


----------



## grewupstockcar

*Is there any hope*

Snow in January?


----------



## Milkman

grewupstockcar said:


> Snow in January?



Go north  young man !!!


----------



## grewupstockcar

I am of the feminine gender. 
Just praying for some good snow coming up. I lived  on Lake Erie, PA for 2 years as a kid, so I know a "great snow", just wishin' for a "good" one.


----------



## Flatlander

I like how we had drought for weeks then its like mother nature woke up and said, "wait, its winter in Ga, I need to send grey skies and misty rain for days on end!!"


----------



## Robbie101

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Midgets, tons of midgets. DDD said something about tossing or throwing or something like that. I told him that was totally inappropriate and drug him out of there kicking and screaming.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Flatlander said:


> I like how we had drought for weeks then its like mother nature woke up and said, "wait, its winter in Ga, I need to send grey skies and misty rain for days on end!!"


Don't forget freezing fog!!!

Crazy weather.


----------



## Crakajak

Looks like


----------



## Crakajak

we need


----------



## Crakajak

to start


----------



## Crakajak

another thread


----------



## Crakajak

that will


----------



## Crakajak

change the


----------



## Crakajak

weather to.................


----------



## smokey30725

agreed...............


----------

